# "Vibrant, lyrical, masterful": THE RYEL SAGA, acclaimed epic fantasy



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Since I first began this thread, the Kindle versions of my books have gone on sale for 99 cents per volume, and will stay at that extremely reasonable price indefinitely. It's my hope that I'll be able to continue the sale for the entire summer, but I still urge all readers of well-wrought fantasy to take advantage of the bargain as soon as possible. 

The warm welcome I received on the Introductions thread (thanks, everyone!) has encouraged me to advertise my fantasy duology WYSARD and its sequel LORD BROTHER, both recently made available in Kindle form. They were published in paperback some years ago, and their virtual versions are giving them a new lease on life. The two volumes form the core of the Ryel Saga, and soon will be flanked by a stand-alone prequel and a continuation of the tale.

Synopsis: Ryel Mirai leaves the great wysard-citadel Markul to rediscover the lost Art that will release his mentor's spirit from the wraithworld of the Void, but a malignant sorcerer likewise imprisoned has commanded Ryel's strongest rival to find the spell first. Amid dangers, joys and temptations, Ryel discovers unlikely allies to help him in his quest, and learns that he may well gain all that he wishes...although perhaps not as he wished it.

WYSARD and its sequel LORD BROTHER have been critically acclaimed as lyrical, exotic, archetypal tales of love and magic-fantasy at its highest and most heartfelt. Robin Hobb wrote the cover blurb for LORD BROTHER, and reviewers have offered comments like the following:

"A masterful fantasy by an extremely talented author, WYSARD is certainly not to be missed. Ms. Kephart has created a beautiful world, complete with many different civilizations, peoples, laws, and creatures. She's given it life, imbuing it with feudal hostilities, caste grudges, religious debates and politics. Throughout the novel, we learn much about this world, but it never takes over the storyline or does more than register in the reader's mind. The focus remains on Ryel, on his quest and his destiny." (In The Library Reviews)

"The writing style is pure joy. The author has obviously chosen each word with great care, for there are no parts of the story, sentences, or even words that do not advance the telling of the tale. Lyrical phrasing results in a similarity to poetry in the way it conveys enormous emotion within a few lines. The reader dares not skim any for fear of losing the trail of the plot. This book is not thick and yet at its conclusion, we feel as if we have lived through, and truly enjoyed, an epic." (TopDragon Reviews)

"Extremely vibrant storytelling ... characters are complete and complex ... settings are photo-realistic, described with such clarity that every object seems tangible, every action seems to be taking place at that moment ... You may curse the fact that you will be left hanging at the end of WYSARD. You may be thrilled that there are even more adventures to come. Like many of the weapons in the book, it is a double-edged sword. Unlike some of the unfortunate characters we see dispensed in a flurry of blood and steel, the reader is in a win-win situation." (Lisa DuMond, SF Site)

The Kindle edition of WYSARD has a new, bold cover design:










Purchasing links for both Kindle and paperback, personal blog, and comments from Amazon Top Reviewers, among others: http://www.amazon.com/gp/pdp/profile/AXOPZ31KY736I

My website, with more reviews, biography, first chapters of both books and a sci-fi short story, REGENERATED (first published in Quantum Muse): http://carolynkephart.com

It's so good to find ardent lovers of the written word in such a kind and civil atmosphere. I hope my books fare as well here as I have! With good wishes,

Carolyn Kephart

















a


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Caroyn,

I took the liberty of making a couple of "Kindleboard" links. If people buy your books through these links Kindleboard gets an affiliate commission to keep this board going! I'll definitely be sampling them. . . .

Ann


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

These look very interesting. I'm going to get the samples. Thanks!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Sounds very interesting, I sampled, too.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

OT for a second-- intinst -- I have to say, I REALLY love your new avatar! I feel like I need something fruity with an umbrella in it.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Cool breezes, swaying palm trees, Kindle in hand, ( protective bag, of course!  ) sounds pretty good, huh?


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Caroyn,
> 
> I took the liberty of making a couple of "Kindleboard" links. If people buy your books through these links Kindleboard gets an affiliate commission to keep this board going! I'll definitely be sampling them. . . .
> 
> Ann


Ann, thank you SO MUCH!!! I deeply appreciate the thoughtful gesture. 
Hoping you enjoy the samples,

CK

http://carolynkephart.com


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh, these sound like they're right up my alley! Gonna download the sample now.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> These look very interesting. I'm going to get the samples. Thanks!


I hope you enjoy them, luv (if I may).  Full first chapters can be found at my website as well.

Namaste,

CK
http://carolynkephart.com


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

ScrappingForever said:


> Oh, these sound like they're right up my alley! Gonna download the sample now.


I do hope you'll like what you read, ScrappingForever! Many thanks.

CK
http://carolynkephart.com


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

intinst (or 1204 if you prefer) said:


> Sounds very interesting, I sampled, too.


I'm most grateful, intinst. And agreed, cool avatar there. 

CK
http://carolynkephart.com


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I do love a good fantasy series...looking forward to trying your books, and thanks for posting about them!


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Steph H said:


> I do love a good fantasy series...looking forward to trying your books, and thanks for posting about them!


I welcome any and all feedback, Steph, and thank you for your interest. You might also be interested in the short story 'Regenerated,' posted on my website.

One of my reviewers said I'm like Le Guin, only grittier. I cherish my correspondence with Andre Norton, who added my books to her reference library at High Hallack even though she disapproved of some of the story's more graphic goings-on. 

CK
http://carolynkephart.com


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello again, everyone.

Thanks to Ann from Arlington's kind example, I'm adding some Kindle Links for my books...finally!

Wysard


Lord Brother


As has doubtless been noted, I've changed the name of this thread several times, trying to find just the right wording. The new title, which I promise not to alter (unless someone has a better suggestion, which I welcome), embodies a quote from one of my reviewers. Thanks to all for bearing with me. 

"A solid grasp of story and setting, including the socio-economic and ethnic frameworks crucial to a good fantasy ... One note about Kephart's fantasy is the absence of dragons, elves, fairies, talking swords, and so forth. Her plot and scenes are driven entirely by human and demonic forces, which some readers may prefer." ~The Bookshelf

CK

Synopses, first chapters, reviews, bio, buying, blogging, and a short story about love and giant lizards at
http://carolynkephart.com

My Amazon Profile: http://www.amazon.com/gp/pdp/profile/AXOPZ31KY736I


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Just a note to say that Kindle versions of my books Wysard and Lord Brother are now on sale (down from $6.00 each to $4.80). If this seems a bit costly (and it probably does, given all the freebies available on Kindle), a visit to my newly redecorated website http://carolynkephart.com will provide full first chapters and exceptionally persuasive reviews...plus links to the paperback versions, where Wysard can be had gently used for less than two bucks.

Thanks!

CK

From TopDragon Fantasy Reviews:
"Every so often, I turn from my penchant for re-discovering the classics of fantasy fiction and from my never ending attempt to devour the popular titles of the day, to try the new and the lesser-known novels of the genre. Carolyn Kephart has provided me, and many other fantasy readers with a superb first novel, Wysard. She has since followed up with part two, Lord Brother, the two of which were originally intended as a single novel.
The writing style is pure joy. The author has obviously chosen each word with great care, for there are no parts of the story, sentences, or even words that do not advance the telling of the tale. Lyrical phrasing results in a similarity to poetry in the way it conveys enormous emotion within a few lines. The reader dares not skim any for fear of losing the trail of the plot. This book is not thick and yet at its conclusion, we feel as if we have lived through, and truly enjoyed, an epic. 
Those readers that are growing tired of huge, multi-volume epic fantasies, would do well to read Carolyn Kephart. It is my firm belief that we will be hearing much more from this new fantasy talent."


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

I've been delighted by the sudden shrinkage of my Amazon numbers. To my new readers, many thanks.

Since I'd left it out when I began this thread, I offer the following synopis of the storyline linking Wysard and Lord Brother:

For a dozen years-almost half his existence-Ryel Mirai has dwelt in the fog-clad citadel of Markul, learning the Art from his kinsman Edris. His life has been one of rigorous self-denial and discipline, and his studies have been hard, perilous, and seemingly to no purpose. But Edris' mysterious death forces Ryel to comprehend the part he must play in the World outside Markul's grim walls. A great and cruel power in the Art, the half-demon Dagar, rages in the wraithworld of the Void, struggling to return and wreak vengeance on the World that loathed and feared him when he lived centuries before. Dagar has enlisted the aid of Ryel's unruly rival in the Art, Lord Michael Essern whose blood teems with tormenting bane, to find the long-lost spell that will free him from the Void. But to escape the shadow-realm, Dagar requires a human form in which to embody his spiritual essence - his rai - and the form he lusts for is none other than Ryel's.

Lured by Dagar's wiles, Ryel returns to the World, embroiling himself in all its dangers, joys, and temptations, and soon realizes that he has the chance to discover the Spell of Joining first, thereby forever thwarting Dagar's machinations and bringing Edris, also imprisoned in the Void, back to life again. Great as the young wysard's hopes are, however, the dangers are greater still, for Dagar's minions are powerful and many. But Ryel discovers that he has strong allies to help him in his cause, and finds that he may well gain all that he wishes...although perhaps not as he wished it.

*****​
"This book has all the elements of a superior fantasy novel, including the creation of a unique, full-blooded world. Wysard's world is more like four worlds, since there are four great cities described. Another element is the battle of good against evil, with the good not being perfect, and the evil tempting its characters. The book will make the reader think and wonder, not only about the storyline, but about the nature of life, death, and fate. As in real life, there are no easy or simple answers.
The author keeps the action flowing while revealing the inner workings of the wysard's mind. The language and imagery of the book are rich and eloquent. The plot has a satisfying amount of twists and keeps the reader turning those pages ... I'm hooked." ~Kerri Kadow, Sirius Book Reviews

Namaste,

CK

First chapters, reviews, bio and bloggery at
http://carolynkephart.com


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

I take this opportunity to remind fantasy lovers (or any lover of a riveting yarn and eloquent writing--I'm just quoting my critics!) that Kindle versions of my books Wysard and Lord Brother are still on sale.

Paperback versions are, as always, complimentary for established reviewers; just send an email to the address available on the front page of my newly reorganized website, http://carolynkephart.com. Lots of goodies there, including entire first chapters, lovely photos, reviews to die for, and free advice. 

Thanks to everyone who's been reading me. May the experience delight, and the memories linger pleasantly.

Namaste,

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

As the French would say, Rebonjour. 

Pushy self-promotion isn't something I like to engage in; however, I couldn't help but notice how many views this thread has been getting, and want to express my thanks.

I also have a request! Are there any German readers in the house who could help me with a translation? I recently came across the following review of Wysard and have attempted to decipher it, but Babelfish only takes one so far.

"Da mich die Lektüre des 8ten Malazan Romans noch ein bisschen beschäftigen wird, möchte ich die Zeit überbrücken und eine Empfehlung abgeben.
Es handelt sich dabei um ein etwas obskureres Buch. Bisher hat es keinen grossen Publisher gefunden (Leider!). Natürlich gehört es in die Sparte Fantasy (wen überraschts  ) und die Autorin ist eine Amerikanerin namens Carolyn Kephart. Der Titel ist nicht unbedingt inspirierend und lässt, auch dank der Schreibart, eher auf einen billigen Abklatsch schliessen ( The Wysard ). Aber lasst euch davon nicht täuschen...es ist ein Buch, dass ich sehr gerne gelesen habe. Frau Kephart versteht es zu schreiben...lyrisch kommt ihre Prosa daher und auch ihre Fähigkeit Charakteren Tiefe zu geben, ist ausgeprägt. Das Buch dürfte Leser ansprechen die sich mehr für Konflikte im zwischenmenschlichen interessieren...es ist, wenn man so will, ein "ruhigeres" Buch. Wie ist das gemeint? Keine Schlachten auf jeder zweiten Seite, keine Monsterschwärme oder Magie-Gemetzel."

Thanks for any and all help,

CK

Whole first chapters of Wysard and its sequel Lord Brother, plus bloggish reflections at http://carolynkephart.com


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Gaaah!!
There goes my book budget again!!


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Chad, many thanks for taking a chance on Wysard; it means a lot.

I hope you'll enjoy the book!

Good wishes,

CK

http://carolynkephart.com


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Carolyn:

I'm so happy to see Wysard and Lord Brother offered at Kindleboards. They have long been a staple on my Kindle.

Edward C. Patterson
author of stuff


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Why, Ed, thank you.  How kind!

I know you have a vast reading list, and am very glad to have been included on it; I hope you enjoyed what you read.

Warm writerly regards, 

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

The following is one of my favorite Amazon reviews. Fantasy is so often viewed as a niche market, and I treasure Ms. Daneman's objectivity regarding my novel Wysard.

*****

4.0 out of 5 stars I'm not a fantasy fan, yet I was enthralled with this novel

By Joanna Daneman (TOP 10 REVIEWER)

I am not a fan of fantasy; I prefer sci-fi, no magicians, wizards or dragons need apply. Yet I like some authors who cross over into fantasy from sci-fi like Ursula LeGuin, Anne McCaffrey and Sherri Tepper.

Carolyn Kephart's "Wysard" starts out a bit like "Harry Potter." Ryel is highly gifted with magical ability, has a scar from a lightning bolt, leaves home and goes off to study with Master Edris. Here's where the similarity ends. "Wysard" is for teens and adults, not for kids. There's none of the whimsical Potter humor here. "Wysard" is PURE fantasy.

The strained relationship with Ryel with his mentor Edris, Ryel's subsequent quest and conflict in his role in the magical city-state of Markul are compelling. The struggles are heroic. There is a lot of action and good character development.

I was surprised how much I enjoyed this novel. If you are a fan of fantasy like the Earthsea books of LeGuin, you will definitely enjoy "Wysard."

*****

Being compared to LeGuin is, well, thrilling. See what you think by checking out my first chapters at
http://carolynkephart.com. Both Wysard and Lord Brother are on sale for the Kindle, and are available in paperback as well. Thanks. 

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

My site's been getting some welcome traffic, and I thank everyone for visiting.

For those who'd like something short and bittersweet, I offer my little yarn 'Regenerated.' _Quantum Muse_ published it as science fiction, but it has a very fantastic feel. Like all of my work, it deals with repercussions...in this case, the cost of denying one's humanity for the sake of a precious delusion.

Story link: http://www.quantummuse.com/june06_regen.html

Let me know if you like it.

Namaste,

CK

From In The Library Reviews: "A masterful fantasy by an extremely talented author, Wysard is certainly not to be missed. Ms. Kephart has created a beautiful world, complete with many different civilizations, peoples, laws, and creatures. She's given it life, imbuing it with feudal hostilities, caste grudges, religious debates and politics. Throughout the novel, we learn much about this world, but it never takes over the storyline or does more than register in the reader's mind. The focus remains on Ryel, on his quest and his destiny.
I know without a doubt, Wysard will be placed on my keeper shelf after I finish rereading it and if Lord Brother is anything like its predecessor, it too will be a must read."


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

I've put some updates on my website at http://carolynkephart.com, and some new bloggage about backyard foxes and what the angels drink at http://www.amazon.com/gp/pdp/profile/AXOPZ31KY736I/ref=cm_cd_et_pdp.

I also think it needful to observe that I've never paid a nickel for any of my reviews; no author should. Review copies are of course free, and I hope soon to provide Kindle versions of Wysard and Lord Brother for interested review bloggers here.

The comments below mention one of my favorite creations, Michael son of Warraven, brother of Redbane. I like him so much that I'm writing a prequel featuring him as the protagonist. Big, tall, soldierly, impatient, hair red as blood, and skill in the Art that gives my wysard Ryel a very hard time indeed.

"A solid grasp of story and setting, including the socio-economic and ethnic frameworks crucial to a good fantasy ... and Kephart has created a wonderful foil for her hero in the henchman of his nemesis: Lord Michael Essern is a strong character who deserves a closer look. One note about Kephart's fantasy is the absence of dragons, elves, fairies, talking swords, and so forth. Her plot and scenes are driven entirely by human and demonic forces, which some readers may prefer." ~The Bookshelf

I love feedback, so please do let me know when and if I surface to the top of your TBR pile. Many thanks.

Namaste,

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm delighted to be able to offer both volumes of the Ryel Saga, Wysard and Lord Brother, for 99 cents each, now until the end of May. High fantasy at a low cost--enjoy!

Namaste,

CK

"Lord Brother, the stunning sequel (literally the second half) of Carolyn Kephart's beautifully crafted novel,Wysard, returns us not only to the quest of Ryel Mirai, but also to the art which is Kephart's prose.
Kephart tells a great story. The scenes are vivid and detailed, real enough to envision. It's quite easy to lose yourself in the story; I had a hard time putting it down! I think one of the greatest accomplishments of the book is that you don't see the next thing coming. The story twists and turns, leaving you surprised and excited, but never startled (well, except once...). The ending, however, is surely the best part of the book. I had never even considered an ending like Kephart gives us in Lord Brother. And, to top it off, it's a Lady or the Tiger ending. The story is complete, but the ending leaves several things open. If Kephart does decide to publish further books about Ryel and his world, I'll be waiting eagerly. If not, then the ending of Lord Brother leaves a lot up to the readers, and should spark some interesting discussion among Kephart fans.
I would wholeheartedly recommend Lord Brother, and if you missed it, Wysard. The two are a beautiful tapestry woven of exquisite prose and detail. The heroic fantasy is told anew with a flawed protagonist who learns and grows before your eyes."~Angela Silliman, Dark Moon Rising Magazine


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

For everyone who's taken advantage of my sale so far, many thanks! It's been very encouraging and I'm delighted.

Newly available: Established reviewers for ezines or blogs are welcome to contact me via my website for free pdfs of both Wysard and Lord Brother.

Good wishes,

CK
http://carolynkephart.com


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I picked them both up a couple of days ago when you first posted the low price sale; I'll try to get to them this weekend!  I'll be finishing up the final book of a trilogy tonight and at the moment, I don't have another book hitting me in the back of my head for my attention particularly so maybe I'll be able to put these in the queue next....


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Steph H said:


> I picked them both up a couple of days ago when you first posted the low price sale; I'll try to get to them this weekend!  I'll be finishing up the final book of a trilogy tonight and at the moment, I don't have another book hitting me in the back of my head for my attention particularly so maybe I'll be able to put these in the queue next....


Steph, thank you! I so hope you'll enjoy them.

As one of my reviewers has noted, my work's the kind "to ponder, savor, contemplate but not rush through at breakneck speed." Let me know if you agree (or not). 

Good wishes,

CK

"...from earliest childhood he would escape into the Steppes night while all else slept, running far from the yats into the deep fields, there to lie with his back to the breathing grass and his face to the flickering infinity overhead. As a child he had known no greater delight than those rapt communions that leapt to ecstasy at every touchstone streak of meteor. But as he grew older the joy ebbed, giving way to aching awe, ineffable hunger, solitude absolute and godless where each pinprick shimmer melded into a burning white weight just above his heart, intensifying with every star that fell.
_I have not known the stars in two years_, he thought. The remembrance of everything else he missed seemed to envelop him like Markulit fog, chill and desolate." ~Wysard


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, I really only have one reading speed - fast.   You really don't want me slowing down, because that means I can't get into the story and I'm not enjoying it. Breakneck is better than the alternative.  And in that regard, I finished Wysard early this afternoon and enjoyed it very much! Some interesting twists and turns to the story. Haven't started Lord Brother yet as I've been doing other non-reading things since finishing Wysard, but it will be next when I get back to reading.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Well, I really only have one reading speed - fast.  You really don't want me slowing down, because that means I can't get into the story and I'm not enjoying it. Breakneck is better than the alternative. And in that regard, I finished Wysard early this afternoon and enjoyed it very much! Some interesting twists and turns to the story. Haven't started Lord Brother yet as I've been doing other non-reading things since finishing Wysard, but it will be next when I get back to reading.


I'm thrilled you liked Wysard, Steph.  Makes my day!

I'm a fast reader too, and I'll tear through a book to get the story, then go back for a more leisurely re-read if I liked it.

Good wishes and thanks,

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Just to thank everyone who's reading me...I'm loving my numbers! 

If there's anything/anyone you like in the stories, let me know and I'll consider it for the now-being-written prequel and sequel.

Namaste,

CK

Email on website, plus links, chapters, bio, etc.: http://carolynkephart.com


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

I just joined GoodReads and Library Thing, both of which look like great fun. If anyone here belongs to either and would like to suggest favorite threads to this wide-eyed newbie, please feel free.

Constant thanks to everyone who's reading me or plans to,

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Since Thursday is Poetry Day, I'll offer some lines from Lord Brother. The verses are engraved on the claymore of the warrior-mage Lord Michael Essern, and make reference to the Four Elements, as is required by the secret order to which he belongs. Since Michael is a wysard, the lines also allude to the Crossing, a spell that breaks the boundaries of death--an Art attempted only by the strong, and rarely survived.

_"Earth for my resting, my rescue and freeing,
Water to wash my sick spirit of stain,
Fire to drive out the dross of my being,
Air sweet to breathe when I breathe it again.
Then will my heart's thirst at last know a quenching,
Then will my soul be as steel tried in flame,
Then will I face my self's storm without flinching,
Then will I know my true land, my real name."_

Not surprisingly, Michael wrote those lines himself.

CK

Full synopses and first chapters at http://carolynkephart.com


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

For a confusing moment I wondered where my thread had gone, and then realized I and the other authors here have been moved to a new venue, The Book Bazaar.

I like the name. It conjures up the teeming marketplace of Almancar, the imperial city of my hero Ryel's homeland:

"Great Almancar was walled high and strong in massive blocks of pale-rose granite carved in fantastic representations of men and beasts that told of the First Life, when the gods dwelt on earth as brothers with the mortals they had created from air and water. Of these first people the Almancarians claimed descent, and considered themselves set apart from the lesser race of earth and fire that came after. Such had Ryel read while yet young in Markul, and now remembered as he approached the southern gate and watched the wall's carvings leap to life in the first rays of dawn.

All around the city was desert and wasteland, dotted with scattered ruins, but once there had been orchards full of fruit, and great estates of rich men, very long ago. It was said that a wysard wrought that desolation-a sorcerer who demanded in marriage one of the imperial daughters, and was refused. In revenge he had cursed the land around the city, and made it barren with his Art. But he had no power over the Gray Sisterhood where the jewel-mines were, and because of those mines Almancar's folk were the world's richest. Caravans came and went at every gate, bringing provisions and luxuries into the city.

The city was far-famed as a place of wonder and delight. It gleamed in rich soft colors that caught the light of the sun and threw it back in pride. Many thousands of people dwelt in Almancar, and swarms of visitors came from the world over to barter or gawk. The city's rich-and they were many-dwelt in the gold-towered mansions of the First and Second Districts. Its temple district was said to be the most magnificent ever built by hands. In the midst of the city, their proud spires aglow in the never-clouded sunlight, were the palaces of the Dranthene, buildings proverbial for their beauty. But most noted-or, to some, notorious-of all was the Diamond Heaven, Almancar's pleasure district, where the joys of the flesh were celebrated with religious fervor in the name of Atlan, goddess of desire." ~Wysard

Both volumes of the Ryel Saga, Wysard and Lord Brother, are only 99 cents for the entire month of May.

For those who've already journeyed into Ryel's world, feedback to the author is welcome. 

CK


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Carolyn Kephart said:


> I like the name. It conjures up the teeming marketplace of Almancar, the imperial city of my hero Ryel's homeland:


Caryolyn, that's what I was thinking when we thought of it. . .well, not the part about your book, because I haven't gotten to it yet (it's somewhere in the 28 pages of my Kindle!). . .but the idea that it would be a place where one could find bargains, lots of variety, and perhaps, occasionally, stumble upon a hidden gem! Kind of like Portobello Road in Bedknobs and Broomsticks!

Ann


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

--the idea that it would be a place where one could find bargains, lots of variety, and perhaps, occasionally, stumble upon a hidden gem!  Kind of like Portobello Road in Bedknobs and Broomsticks!--

It was a wise decision for the common good, Ann. Authors will take a sales hit initially (as I have), but hopefully, bargain-hunters will soon find their way here.

Edited to thank you for buying me! I hope you enjoy them. 

CK
Sparkling on


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, we only just moved things last night.  And the board has been unusually quiet so far today. . .so don't count any chickens just yet.   And we moved the Bargain and Free book threads as well on purpose because they'll draw in folks looking for deals.

I am optimistic that it will prove to have been a good move. . . .

Ann


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Carolyn:

Sorry about that. I should have given everyone a heads-up on the other 34 or so discussion groups that we belong to   This change has been afoot for some time, partly because new authors were not following the rules. (Like me for the first 3 days - Rules, who knew there we rules), and secondly, because the boat was tipping - Kevis had gone wild inviting so many of us into the space, we all arrived at once. "tipping" the boat" was Jeff's concern to me. I and others have tried to get the rules out to our fellow author support groups, but most of all encouraging the other authors to contribute their knowledge to these boards and a broad base of discussion other than the titles. The moderators here, and particularly Harvey (the chief) is astute. This board, when I first visited it in its infancy, was just that - a vast wasteland. Between Leslie, and then Harvey it has become a place worthy of visitation by readers, and they come in droves now 

Again, I apologize for not spreading the word, but there was really no word to spread, and the moderators did a great deal of work to assure that readers will still find us and that we are not segregated. We are not. Authors who only post here segregate themselves. We should be starting new topics in the Book Corner and the Kindle thingy boards. I started a new topic yesterday on books read more than once. It's thriving as a topic, and I'm not selling books there. I'm garnering new titles for me to read, and we are all sharing.At the end I will tally the books and see the front runners. LOTR will probably take the prize.

As for whether new readers will find us, too early to see the effects. I only had 2 new readers yesterday, and none today (light traffic on the weekends here), but 16 the day before that. I think the new set up will attract more readers. But if a promotion offer flops, it's not up to the moderators to make it succeed. It is up to us. We need to reach out and let readers see who we are. To hear the poetry in our hearts and the humor on our lips. And if all else fails, I always have No Irish Need Apply, the little book that could, which I believe is mentioned here for the first time right now.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

--Sorry about that.--

Apologies unrequired. 

--I should have given everyone a heads-up on the other 34 or so discussion groups that we belong to--

It only happened last night, but I realize that the Internet has a way of making time seem to compact upon itself. 

Change is a good thing, in this case.

Cordially,

CK
Blogging today (or was it yesterday?) about the virtual life at http://www.amazon.com/gp/pdp/profile/AXOPZ31KY736I


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

It's midway through the month of May, which has certainly been a merry one so far for yours truly. My warmest thanks to everyone who's taken advantage of my 99 cent sale, and/or visited my website, and/or sent encouraging words. You really are a great group of people here.

Namaste,

CK

http.//carolynkephart.com


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

When does the .99 sale end?  I got my samples. Waiting on gc.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for your interest, Esper. The Wysard and Lord Brother 99 Cent Sale ends on May 31, so time is running out! 

I hope you've enjoyed the samples.

Good wishes,

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello again, Kindlers all. 

I just got back from a week-long road trip to steamy, jungly, beachy Florida and want to thank the latest readers who've downloaded my books. To my surprise and happiness, another Kindle-friendly site advertised my work since it went on sale, and I've also noticed a big upswing in the number of my Amazon blog readers. Kind regards to everyone, and especially to Ann and Betsy, the gracious threadmistresses here.

Since response has been so positive, I'm going to try to extend the 99 cent sale through the month of June if I can. For now, however, the deadline remains May 31.

Reviewers with established sites (blogs and e-zines) are, as always, welcome to email me for complimentary pdfs of either or both volumes of the Ryel Saga, Wysard and Lord Brother. My e-mail address is on my website at http://carolynkephart.com.

My Amazon blog: http://www.amazon.com/gp/pdp/profile/AXOPZ31KY736I

Grateful good wishes,

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

For the curious, I was recently invited to contribute to the '25 Random Things About You' thread over at the Not Quite Kindle forum. Oddly, my list didn't mention anything about writing, so I'm now putting one together just for here, strictly about my inkslinging experiences. Since I've been to some fantasy cons and met a lot of people much more famous than I currently am, I'll work in some anecdotes more or less instructive and/or fun.

Sales of both Wysard and Lord Brother are beyond expectation. Many, many thanks.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm feeling both elated and confused. My numbers have been terrific for weeks, but who's been taking advantage of my ongoing sale?

Is it you, gentle reader?

If it is, what did you think of Redbane? I love that guy.

"He has his soldiers whipped skinless at his merest whim, and loves war and carnage the way others less savage and more sane love women and drink. It's a common saying that the reason his skin's so ghastly pallid and cold is because he has no heart in his body and only ice in his veins, and his hair's so freakishly red because he washes it in his enemies' blood." --A soldier's comments from Lord Brother

Let me know! I hate talking to myself....

CK


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

Hasn't been me  
Still waiting for my $40 Amazon gc to arrive.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

esper_d said:


> Hasn't been me
> Still waiting for my $40 Amazon gc to arrive.


Well...okay... 

I realize everyone has an immense TBR stack, and I'd rather be savored than gulped anyway.

Hoping to extend the sale through next month since reader response has been beyond all expectation,

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Gentle Kindlers:

We're now entering the last days of my 99 cent sale. I invite lovers of fantasy, and people who just enjoy a good read regardless of genre (like some of my Amazon Top Reviewers) to take full advantage of it!

And, as always, my thanks to everyone who's already done so.

Full information about my books can be found in the first post of this thread, and at the links below.

Cordially,

CK


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

Well chica, you are lucky (and me too, I hope, hehe) that I got a $5 Amazon gc in my email today!  Looks like it came just in time.  The $40 has yet to arrive but at least now I can buy me a few books, including yours.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

CK,

Just want to say that if I wasn't so dead broke I would have bought your duology a long time ago. Wysard and Lord Brother are at the top of my list of books to get. I've heard so many good things about this series. I'm sick to my stomach that I haven't yet had the chance to read them. As I don't yet own a Kindle, I will be getting the paperbacks. Darn, I need my royalty check!!!


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> CK,
> 
> Just want to say that if I wasn't so dead broke I would have bought your duology a long time ago. paperbacks.


As the Spanish say, I'm grateful for the intention.  Thanks, Kevis.

Both books will be on Mobipocket fairly soon, increasing their availability, and I'll try to run a sale there too.

I really want the new Kindle asap, though. It's just beautiful.

CK


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Carolyn Kephart said:


> As the Spanish say, I'm grateful for the intention.  Thanks, Kevis.
> 
> CK


By hook or by crook I'll get my hands on your books. Just need to get over the piggy bank flu first! In the meantime, I hope everyone who does own a Kindle takes advantage of this excellent book price on a rising saga!


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

esper_d said:


> Well chica, you are lucky (and me too, I hope, hehe) that I got a $5 Amazon gc in my email today! Looks like it came just in time. The $40 has yet to arrive but at least now I can buy me a few books, including yours.


Esper, thanks! 

I do indeed feel fortunate. Happy reading!

CK


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

Do you have a book klub set up by chance?


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

esper_d said:


> Do you have a book klub set up by chance?


I haven't read the FAQ regarding book klubs, and figured it was like the Academy Awards...one has to be nominated?

I'll look into it, and in the meantime welcome any and all information.

Thanks,

CK


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> CK,
> 
> Just want to say that if I wasn't so dead broke I would have bought your duology a long time ago. Wysard and Lord Brother are at the top of my list of books to get. I've heard so many good things about this series. I'm sick to my stomach that I haven't yet had the chance to read them. As I don't yet own a Kindle, I will be getting the paperbacks. Darn, I need my royalty check!!!


You could (a) use the iphone/ipod touch app instead or (2) order a DX, then cancel it. You can then order Kindle books (although not read them yet) to put into your library and take advantage of this month's sales and the free books being offered. Once you can get a Kindle (used, new or iphone), the books will be there ready for you to download.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> By hook or by crook I'll get my hands on your books. Just need to get over the piggy bank flu first! In the meantime, I hope everyone who does own a Kindle takes advantage of this excellent book price on a rising saga!


You are very kind, Kevis. Thanks. 

If it helps, free pdfs of both my books are floating around on the 'Net courtesy of I've no idea whom, and Google Books has both volumes pretty much in their entirety.

I always remind people to pester their local library. When I did a WorldCat search recently, I found my books on quite a few shelves.

Your own sale seems to be doing well. Congratulations! 

CK


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

I found out at the library today that I can go to my library's website and download FREE ebooks!


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

esper_d said:


> I found out at the library today that I can go to my library's website and download FREE ebooks!


Uh oh. 

Just kidding. I'm a huge fan of Project Gutenberg!

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

The clock is ticking, and as Queen Bavmorda from _Willow_ would hiss, "Time is running out!"

The Incredible Ninety-Nine Cent Wysard/Lord Brother sale ends June 1. As always, if the person kindly reading this post works for an established blog or e-zine and is interested in reviewing my books, pdfs and/or hard copies cost only an e-mail, findable at my website.

Today I'm putting together a new blog post about Terry Pratchett, whom I had the honor of meeting at a WorldCon some years back, and the Elizabethan bumrolls that accompanied the encounter (yep, seriously).

CK
Rapt in memory just now about Val Kilmer's waist-length hair


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm going to make this thread the thing that goes _bump_ in the night, by everyone's leave. June 1 is imminent, alas.

Thanks to frequenters of the Bazaar for their patience, and to my readers for taking advantage of the Great Wysard/Lord Brother 99-Cent Sale.

For some free reading, click below to check out my blog, which features Grace Kelly and Terry Pratchett. 

Namaste,

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Heavens, this is a crowded room... <struggles to the surface>

Tonight's the last night, Kindlers all, for acquiring my books at a mere 99 cents each. I'll not talk them up here, since the reviews on my website and at Amazon do a terrific job.

For those who have me on their TBR stack and/or have commented on my blog, many thanks!  I'm very grateful to have the chance to advertise here, to participate in the various discussions, and to be read.

Good wishes,

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Gentle Kindlers:

I bump this thread to inform you that circumstances regarding my 99-cent sale have changed for the better. The sale is now ongoing for the entire month of June. Feel free to take advantage of me. 

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

In light of the current hard times, I have a special offer on my website for readers short of funds. Giveaways will consist of pdf versions only, since paperback versions can be had gently used for next to nothing (at least in the case of _Wysard_). Availability will be limited to the month of June.

I was destitute during my student years, and often couldn't afford the books I needed for class, so I understand the difference 99 cents can make.

For everyone who's been able to purchase my books, I hope you're enjoying the read.  I'm very grateful.

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

"Downright Enthralling!"~Detra Fitch, Amazon Top 500 Reviewer, headlining her review of *Wysard*

Gentle Kindlers:

An interesting fact regarding my books, that I only learned today:

Both *Wysard* and *Lord Brother* are in the Library of Congress, shelved in the library's main buildings in Washington, D. C.. Yes, there are a _lot_ of books in the LoC, but I feel very honored to be among that number. As Wikipedia observes:

"Nearly 22,000 new items published in the U.S. arrive every business day at the Library. Contrary to popular belief, however, the Library does not retain all of these works in its permanent collection, although it does add an average of 10,000 items per day. Rejected items are used in trades with other libraries around the world, distributed to federal agencies, or donated to schools, communities, and other organizations within the United States.[14] As is true of many similar libraries, the Library of Congress retains copies of every publication in the English language that is deemed significant."

I have no idea who selects those works 'deemed significant,' but I'm grateful mine made the cut. Seriously, it's humbling to think the President could walk in and check my stuff out...but it'd be even cooler if he used a Kindle. 

The 99 cent Ryel Saga sale continues. My thanks to everyone who's participated, or plans to!

CK

Wysard: PS3561.E5558 W9 1999 
Lord Brother: PS3561.E5558 L68 2002


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Just letting everyone know that today my short story 'Regenerated' went Mobi, and by extension Kindle:

http://www.mobipocket.com/en/eBooks/eBookDetails.asp?BookID=185029

The cover design came about thanks to Photobie, a wonderful free resource. I think it looks pretty good...any opinions?








Elated,

CK

"I would wholeheartedly recommend Lord Brother, and if you missed it, Wysard. The two are a beautiful tapestry woven of exquisite prose and detail. The heroic fantasy is told anew with a flawed protagonist who learns and grows before your eyes."~Angela Silliman, Dark Moon Rising


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

I spent an enjoyable while tonight tweaking my new blog site: http://carolynkephart.blogspot.com/, and invite everyone to take a look. It still needs some more bells and whistles (not to mention a fresh post), but I'll get around to that over the weekend, which I hope is a good one for everyone here.

Reviews like the one below, as well as kindly prodding recent emails, are inspiring me take up the wysard Ryel's story after all too long a hiatus:

"Kephart has a firm grip on the features that keep readers coming back for more. True, she has a wide range of alien settings, ranging from the frozen, forbidding Steppes to the lush world of The One Immortal -- all vividly portrayed. And, she has no dearth of fascinating characters, weaving such lethal creatures as the priestess Theofanu and the gentle Belphira into the complex tapestry of her dark fantasy. But, it is her talent for leaving questions unanswered and desires still unfulfilled that holds readers rigidly await for the next morsel of the tale." ~The SF Site's review of _Lord Brother_

The Wysard/Lord Brother sale continues to be a smashing success. Many, many thanks.

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

/breathes rueful sigh

I hear it all the time.

"Um...sorry, but elves/dwarves/unicorns/dragons/fairies/orcs/talking swords/vampires/werewolves/little folk with furry feet just aren't my thing, y'know?"

Gotcha. They weren't Joanna's either, which is why she liked Wysard:

From Joanna Daneman, Amazon Top 10 Reviewer:

"I am not a fan of fantasy; I prefer sci-fi, no magicians, wizards or dragons need apply. Yet I like some authors who cross over into fantasy from sci-fi like Ursula LeGuin, Anne McCaffrey and Sherri Tepper.

Carolyn Kephart's "Wysard" starts out a bit like "Harry Potter." Ryel is highly gifted with magical ability, has a scar from a lightning bolt, leaves home and goes off to study with Master Edris. Here's where the similarity ends. "Wysard" is for teens and adults, not for kids. There's none of the whimsical Potter humor here. "Wysard" is PURE fantasy.

The strained relationship with Ryel with his mentor Edris, Ryel's subsequent quest and conflict in his role in the magical city-state of Markul are compelling. The struggles are heroic. There is a lot of action and good character development.

I was surprised how much I enjoyed this novel. If you are a fan of fantasy like the Earthsea books of LeGuin, you will definitely enjoy Wysard."

And she liked Lord Brother even more! 

CK

"One note about Kephart's fantasy is the absence of dragons, elves, fairies, talking swords, and so forth. Her plot and scenes are driven entirely by human and demonic forces, which some readers may prefer." ~The Bookshelf: Science Fiction and Fantasy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey I'll bump this thread for you once in a while......because I like the books.
Read the first and HAD to have the second.
I am now trying to steal the time from my gardening to finish it.
But then I will be faced with no more Ryel to read about.
So I hope you are writing furiously.

Actually I guess I already whined enough over on the author support thread about wanting more from the new authors I have added to my "must read" list.  And of course you are on it.  I am working on a reasonable review to post at Amazon as well as here.

Just sayin......


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Hey I'll bump this thread for you once in a while......because I like the books.
> Read the first and HAD to have the second.
> I am now trying to steal the time from my gardening to finish it.
> But then I will be faced with no more Ryel to read about.
> ...


Writers live for encouraging words like yours, Geoff. I'm not only grateful, I'm reinspired. It means very much that you've enjoyed my work enough to want more of it, and I'll be more than happy to oblige. 

Ryel's story will continue in the third part, but the prequel, tentatively titled 'Starklander,' will deal with events in the Northern Barrier--how Michael Essern became a power in the Art, his relationship with his brother Yvain, Guy Desrenaud's dealings with Belphira and the Domina, etc. I plan for it to be a stand-alone, and it'll be told in different points of view. I may post a bit of it on the Snippets thread.

Thanks for making my day! 

Writing furiously,

CK


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey you just hit all the hot buttons in terms of the characters that WE are dying to read more about.

(But you knew that).

I am certainly looking forward to more of this series.

And I like your writing so I would also read other works with your name on them. 

Just sayin.....


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> I am certainly looking forward to more of this series.
> 
> And I like your writing so I would also read other works with your name on them.


Your kindness is a delight. As it happens, I'm working on finishing up a magic-realism modern-day novel, and a couple of others that deal with my favorite themes--love, honor, and sacrifice. Yes, I'm very old-fashioned. 

Since you don't seem to mind review snippets, here's one I'm proud of by D. Mikels, another Amazon top reviewer:

"I'll begin this review by stating I am an unabashed admirer of Carolyn Kephart's talent. She writes lyrical, magical prose, the words as musical and mystical as the fantasy world created in her novel, WYSARD. Kephart has a keen eye for detail and description, and her eloquent passages are wonderfully and artfully crafted."

He ended by very honestly stating: "Personally, I hope this author will delve into other genres in addition to fantasy--historical fiction comes to mind--as her talent is more than sufficient to move all over the fictional spectrum."

All I can do is try my best to deliver what others believe is in me. Thanks for the kind words. They mean a lot.

CK


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well I told you that I would run out of Wysard to read.
Now that I have finished Lord Brother, I have an empty CK-toberead hole in my K2.

And by the way, my Most Favorite Living Author is C. J. Cherryh....another Carolyn.

A coincidence?  Perhaps......

Just sayin......


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Well I told you that I would run out of Wysard to read.
> Now that I have finished Lord Brother, I have an empty CK-toberead hole in my K2.
> 
> And by the way, my Most Favorite Living Author is C. J. Cherryh....another Carolyn.
> ...


I know Ms. Cherryh by her reputation, which is vast; I haven't yet read any of her books, however, and plan to correct that huge gap in my knowledge right away. Now that I've gone over to her Wiki bio, I'm all the more humbled by your compliment. The lady has an _asteroid_ named after her, fercryinoutloud!

The article comments on her consistent use of a tight third-person view, which I used for my books; I'm looking forward to seeing how she handles it.

Blown away and blushing,

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

My site and blog have been getting lots of looks in the past few days, and my sales are sizzling. Thanks, everyone. 

This lazy summer weekend afternoon seems just the time for a jolt of action, from _Lord Brother_:
***​
"Sivred Rikàn, you are challenged. Ryel Mirai, claim your weapon if you can."

Shoulder to strained shoulder the two men stood before the bristling vessel of burning coals. Then Erek Alleron shouted the signal.

"_Argàna drakh nâl!_ In the service of Argane!"

Roskerrek caught up his sword, snatching it forth from the coals even as Ryel grabbed for his Kaltiri _tagh_ and leapt clear to dodge his adversary's white-hot steel. Amid the stern silence of the watching Brotherhood the combat began.

But it didn't seem like combat. Not when Redbane came on like a driving blast of ice, sending the wysard stumbling backward, barely escaping a searing slash across the chest. The ice that was Yvain Essern filled the whole of the cave, and Ryel shrank back shuddering even though he could feel his sweat trickling down his ribs underneath his stifling uniform-jacket. All of his concentration converged on staying clear of that glowing death-edged steel, knocking it away again and again with both hands wet and desperate on his sword's scalding hilt. And in time-seeming hours drawn out like racked sinews-Ryel felt his patience tiring even faster than his body.

_You're good, Redbane_, he thought. _I didn't dream you'd be this good. If I didn't know better, I'd swear you were trying to-_

Into his thoughts a daimon-whisper slipped like a covert stab.

_Very true, young blood. He seeks your death this night. And he'll have it, unless you finish him first . That knife at your side is well within your reach-use it._

"Get out," Ryel hissed between set lips as he staggered up the dais-steps to block yet another blow.

_He's been ordered to destroy you. Kill him._

"Damn you, no!"

_Allow me to persuade you._

A blinding jolt seared the wysard's brain-core, and he grunted a cry as he crashed into the stiff-spread arms of cold Argane. At once the goddess enwrapped him with inexorable silver and stone. Caught and struggling, Ryel watched in pain-bleared impotence as Roskerrek leapt the dais-steps like a red panther, his feral eyes gleaming deathlust. The watching faces faded, the shouts silenced. Existence shrank to a pair of poisoned eyes, a lethal length of steel.

"Now I have you." Seizing Ryel by the hair, Roskerrek jerked the wysard's head back, baring the throat. "Now it ends."


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

*A bit of electricity from Wysard:*

*Fourteen years ago a storm identical to this had shook the Risma plains, and Ryel had come to this same fire-cone drenched and breathless, hoping to shelter in its bowl. But the lightning had blasted down all around him, and the electricity in the air had lifted his hair from the back of his neck. He'd only managed to struggle to the hillock's rim when something hit him from behind with a tremendous shove, sending him hurtling down the bowl's shallow slope into the pit. Over and over he tumbled, never feeling the glass-edged cinder-rocks tearing his clothes and skin. His only sensations were the rending throb at his nape, and the agony rattling in his spine. But then he became aware of the wind, so strong now that he felt himself pulled into the air, caught up in its terrible whirl. His clothes whipped about him, flew off in rags, became part of the spinning debris. With blank horror Ryel realized that the next thing torn to pieces would be his body.*

***​
*The sale continues...don't miss out! 

CK*


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I finished the first book, it was quite good (though it seemed to end rather abruptly). Will be starting Book 2 soon...


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I finished the first book, it was quite good (though it seemed to end rather abruptly). Will be starting Book 2 soon...


Chad, I'm delighted you enjoyed _Wysard_.  I think you'll like _Lord Brother_ even more; at least I hope so.

As for abrupt endings, the story was always meant to be told in a single volume, but the history of my books' publication has been like the prophecy made to Ryel Mirai: "you shall have what you wish, but not perhaps as you wished it." I hope the ongoing sale makes the double outlay a bit easier on reader wallets!

Thanks for reading me,

CK


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Chad if you liked Wyzard, then you will definitely like Lord Brother.

Keep more coming Carolyn.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Chad if you liked Wyzard, then you will definitely like Lord Brother.
> 
> Keep more coming Carolyn.


I'll be working on that, Geoff. Encouragement is everything. 

Since I was posting about poetry on another thread, here's a snippet from _Lord Brother_ that some have kindly called lyrical:

The Court of the Swan's graceful colonnades enclosed thick plantings of flowers and trees that glowed in the gilded light of the late afternoon, bewitching the air with fragrance. Ryel took a deep strengthening inhalation of the warm perfume. But Diara's scent imbued the air, overcoming all others despite its faintness-Transcendence warmed by her dear body, so piercing sweet that he could scarcely bear to breathe it.

He took her hand in his, and was dismayed at her attempt to free herself. Tightening his grip as much as he could without harming those delicate fingers, he looked into her eyes, deep, Art-deep, clear into the realm of dreams. "Diara," he whispered, his voice breaking almost as much as his heart. "Remember me. I pray you remember me."

During an aching few seconds of infinity he held his breath, never letting her eyes leave hers; and during that interval her unwilling indignant stare softened, widened, comprehended. The most beautiful eyes in the world gazed into his.
"Ry?"

At last, she knew him. His heart flailed, his blood dried in his veins, his body burnt away from his soul. She was less than an arm's length from him, but as far away as the moon; and he looked upon her helplessly, too rapt for any other act. One of her pale gem-gleaming hands she held out to him, but he could no more take it in his than touch the rays of a star.

***​
CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Some gentle bumpage, since I haven't indulged in quite some time; I'll probably also post on the snippet thread while I'm at it.

I'd also like to note that when I put statements in quotation marks up on my ever-changing thread title, they're not *my* words; other people wrote them, in reviews I'm very flattered to have merited. The current title is a composite, blending descriptives from three separate assessments. Since I have 40 or so reviews floating around the 'Net, it's easy to put together a word-bouquet.

Recently I joined Facebook, and reunited with all kinds of friends and fans. It's inspiring.

CK

Author of   and a tenderly bitter sci-fi short story:  ... all $0.99 or less!


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

*On the snippet thread, I posted a description of the great Sovran of Destimar, Agenor Dranthene. His son Priamnor is far different:

"The Sovranel Priamnor was perhaps twenty-five years of age. His unadorned robes of dusky blue-purple silk were closer cut to the body than was typical of extravagant Almancarian court dress, revealing the shoulders' unpadded breadth, the slim waist outlined rather than enforced by the silver belt, the straight carriage turning middle height to tallness. Not a single jewel or amulet did the Sovranel wear, which permitted undistracted scrutiny to dwell wholly on the singularity of the face and hands. These, Ryel noted with surprise, were not the wonted Almancarian white, but the bronze of one who lived much in the sun. Moreover, Priamnor's night-colored hair was shorn close to his head and his face was clean-shaven and unpainted, both likewise contrary to Almancarian custom. The smooth visage drew its beauty, which was great, as much from the keen intelligence of its expression as from the pure regularity of its features. The wysard marveled at the glowing violet-tinged blue of those eyes, all the bluer for the dark lashes that edged them and sun-darkened face in which they were set. And he marked how even Agenor himself flinched under that calm appraising stare." ~Wysard

CK*


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

As I've noted earlier, my thread titles are always based on the actual words of my reviewers. I rather like being thought of as Ursula with an attitude. 

And yes, I _know_ he's got more than a thousand Facebook pals, but I still think it's cool that Peter S. Beagle, author of one of the most beloved fantasy novels of all time, 'The Last Unicorn,' is now on my Friends list, having answered my request the day after he received it. It's always a pleasure to see talent joined with class.

CK


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Having read Wysard and Lord Brother, I am now reading Regenerated.
Will post opinions when complete.

Loved the novels.
but I have already said that.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Bumping this thread again - you all need to read Carolyn's two books.
Trust me - you will enjoy them.

Just sayin......


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

Thanks!  I had Wysard on my list and I just added book #2!  I will start these first when I am next in a "fantasy" mood!


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Having read Wysard and Lord Brother, I am now reading Regenerated.
> Will post opinions when complete.
> 
> Loved the novels.
> but I have already said that.


I never get tired of hearing it, trust me! 

To be read with the care I put into my writing is a great feeling. Needless to say, I'm grateful.

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

liannallama said:


> Thanks! I had Wysard on my list and I just added book #2! I will start these first when I am next in a "fantasy" mood!


Yay!  I do hope you enjoy them, Lianna.

Many thanks,

CK


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I promised to post here when I finished reading Regenerated.
I have finished.
And I forgot to post, so I will now make up for that oversight.

This is an incredibly full short work.
Using few words, a lot of story is conveyed.
I like this author.
And I like her works.
This one too.

Just shortly sayin.......


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> I promised to post here when I finished reading Regenerated.
> I have finished.
> And I forgot to post, so I will now make up for that oversight.
> 
> ...


Geoff, you're a joy to read yourself.  Thanks for being such an inspiration!

CK


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Carolyn,
Going to check out Regenerated.  I absolutely LOVE the cover picture.   Tell us about it!


Sometime later.........

Enjoyed the story, Carolyn!  Nice job!
But I still wanna hear about the cover art!


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Carolyn,
> Going to check out Regenerated. I absolutely LOVE the cover picture. Tell us about it!
> 
> Sometime later.........
> ...


Thank you for your review, Carol. I'm delighted you enjoyed the story as well as the cover. 

Regarding the latter, I cropped a tail from a chameleon photo and then altered the color from bright green to the grim shade it now is, and used a black background to enhance the starkness. The image is a visual metaphor for the story in so many ways--change, loss, rebirth, eternity (the spiral is an ancient, archetypal symbol; Wiki has a good article on it). The relation of image size to title text is intentional; I wanted a sense of oppression to the point of crushing, the feel of an inescapable grip. The cover is all Koth, physically; the mood is all Celandra.

New stories coming soon! This one should probably have its own thread, but oh well.

CK

​


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Carolyn,
What a cool job you did for the cover. Maybe you've missed your calling? 

Seriously, as I read the story, I thought of a gazillion ways you could have gone with it - you had my mind racing and I really liked that. I did like the way you ended it.


Spoiler



At one point, I thought the tip of the tale might sprout a whole 'nother main character!



Good to know you have more on the way. I hope the Kindle re-sparks interest in the short story!


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Carolyn,
> What a cool job you did for the cover. Maybe you've missed your calling?


I appreciate the compliment, Carol. (For what it's worth, I _did_ receive the 'Most Talented' award in my high school senior class. ) The 'Regenerated' cover was my first try at computer graphics, and I enjoyed putting it together. Since I've taken jillions of photographs in the past many years (the bio section of my website has a link to some favorites), I'll be searching them for my upcoming stories' cover desgins.



> Seriously, as I read the story, I thought of a gazillion ways you could have gone with it - you had my mind racing and I really liked that. I did like the way you ended it.


For me, writing short stories iis like cutting diamonds...every facet has to fit. Successful short stories always seem to have an element of parable about them no matter what their time and place; your enjoyment of the tale hinges on that, and makes me feel I got it right. 



> I hope the Kindle re-sparks interest in the short story!


I encourage everyone to read your review! 

Writerly regards and thanks,

CK

​
"Focusing again on the lovely curling tendrils of opalescent mist in the gold-grassed, pond-dotted valley below them, she noted those spirals that were most likely to jet suddenly upward and twist themselves into translucent, delicate, appallingly murderous gloamrippers. Night was coming on and several of the monsters were now taking shape, elegantly slim and feral, seeking to feed on whatever they might find, with a ravenous preference for flesh." ~Regenerated


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

A bump of thanks today to my latest reviewer, Geoffrey Snyder of these pleasant boards, who recently gave Wysard high marks at Amazon. His comments are well worth reading (and emulating! ).

Namaste,

CK


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I just finished reading Wysard and posted a review.  

I'm starting on the sequel tonight.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> I just finished reading Wysard and posted a review.
> 
> I'm starting on the sequel tonight.


Blest Aphrenalta, Red....I've seen your reviews for both books and I'm simply reeling! Five stars for Wysard, and four for Lord Brother--needless to say, I'm most grateful you enjoyed them.

Regarding your remarks on the LB review that weighed in on characters with too many names/sobriquets/monikers, I suppose it was my especial fondness for Yvain Essern (his harpsichord playing's as good as his swordsmanship, so I can't help my feelings) that led me to refer to him variously by his title, his rank, his Brotherhood nick, and his _nom de guerre_.

I'll only note that Tolkien pushed the envelope early on by calling the King of the West not only Aragorn, but Estel, Thorongil, Strider, Telcontar, Elfstone, Envinyatar, and Wingfoot! 

Thank you for reading me with such care. Those stars are honors.

CK


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I did post about _Wysard_ in a couple of thread on the Amazon Forums.

I got a couple of "helpful votes" on that review, so someone must have read the review and hopefully, purchased your book.

I didn't mention it in my review, but I also loved the cover of_ Wysard_. 

You have a terrific imagination. I am truly impressed with your talent.

Also, I was pleasantly surprised to find such an extremely well-edited book among the Indie crowd. Truly, your editing was better than most commercially published work.

Well, I was surprised by it in _Wysard_, by the time I got to_ Lord Brother_, I expected it.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> I did post about _Wysard_ in a couple of thread on the Amazon Forums.
> 
> I got a couple of "helpful votes" on that review, so someone must have read the review and hopefully, purchased your book.
> 
> ...


I'm more than happy to add some helpful clicks to your reviews, Red, and to urge others to do the same! 

As for my books' editing, I admit I have an advantage because of my education, but I'd be a stickler regardless.

You're the first reviewer that ever stated a difficulty with the various names I sometimes give my characters, and I'll keep your reaction in mind when I continue with the series. I'm very happy you're interested in reading more of my writing, and I hope what you've read so far lingers in memory.

Namaste,

CK


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Carolyn Kephart said:


> You're the first reviewer that ever stated a difficulty with the various names I sometimes give my characters, and I'll keep your reaction in mind when I continue with the series. I'm very happy you're interested in reading more of my writing, and I hope what you've read so far lingers in memory.
> 
> Namaste,
> CK


Take my "name problem" with a grain of salt. I have always been bad with names.

I have one child. As he was growing up, I would always tell him that he couldn't have a brother or sister because I would never be able to remember another name or keep them straight. 

So, if I'm the only one that mentions it, then it's just my personal problem.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Carolyn:

If Lynn ever gets to my Chinese novels, she'll have a field day.  Our good friend Lisa Pinord just reported to me that she loves


Spoiler



The Academician


, but pronounces Li K'ai-men (Leaky Man).  It doesn't make it any less Tolstoy. he he

Ed Patterson


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> Take my "name problem" with a grain of salt. I have always been bad with names.
> 
> So, if I'm the only one that mentions it, then it's just my personal problem.


I'll still keep it in mind, since every star is precious. 

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Carolyn:
> 
> It doesn't make it any less Tolstoy. he he


I do admire confidence. 

CK


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I knew you'd appreciate the comment.  

Leaky Man


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I knew you'd appreciate the comment.
> 
> Leaky Man


Well, I certainly appreciate Tolstoy. 

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Time for an auctorial snippet--this one from _Wysard_. Belphira Deva, famed courtesan of the Diamond Heaven, describes her first encounter with Guyon de Grisainte Desrenaud, a man destined for a key role in Ryel's quest:

*"Then by chance our eyes met, and in that moment he threw me a glance that froze my blood with its scorn. Suddenly I saw myself through his storm-colored eyes-saw an empty-headed bedizened doll smiling blankly as she was borne in like a master-cook's fluffy dessert, cloying and insipid. A garish bauble to be chaffered for and used at pleasure, maybe pulled to pieces, by anyone willing to meet the price required. A mindless child I saw, devoid of volition, ignorant of all hardship, empty of any passion. And I further realized that Desrenaud was a man made up of self-will and strong desires, hardened by rough upbringing and aged beyond his years, rankling with old sorrows and recent grief-a man whose entire existence had run entirely counter to mine, whose contempt dismayed me and whose strength I envied &#8230; and whose desolation of spirit I pitied with all my heart.

"At that moment the Sovran requested me to sing for the guests. I chose a love-ballad of ancient times, and sang as I had never sung in my life, all of my heart poured into every word. And as I sang, I felt Desrenaud's gaze like an inexorable hand under my chin, and I looked up amid my first tears ever shed in shame or pain only to find his winter-eyes as wet as mine."*

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

To every book-lover in this wonderful forum:

I've been delighted by the recent glowing reviews of Wysard, Lord Brother, and Regenerated. They've played an important part in attracting new readers, and I'm more than grateful.

As an August enticement, I'm offering a free copy of Regenerated to anyone who's purchased either volume of the Ryel Saga, or is considering doing so. Just send me an email at [email protected] requesting either .pdf or .doc format.

***​
A beautiful voice, soft and low and sweet, had spoken in answer to his thoughts-spoken in the most melodious language in the World, the palace tongue of the City of Gold. But Ryel snatched up his sword and leapt to his feet nevertheless.

Out of the shadows glided a slim form, white and black under the moon-a human form, but translucent. "Lay your weapon by," it gently implored. "I cannot harm you. I would not."

Wary and trustless Ryel regarded the apparition. "What are you?" he asked, using the same language as his sudden visitor, but far less gently.

The slender spectre glided closer, until it stood opposite the wysard's kulm-fire. Ryel felt his pulse fail.

"Not you," he whispered. "Not again."

The Sovrena Diara looked on him with surprise. "Again?"

He sensed rather than saw her, in the faint gleam of moon and fire; discerned that now she was clad in a single film of diaphanous white without a single jewel, and that her black hair fell unplaited to her elbows. The features of her face he could discern only if he beheld them indirectly, as one views certain star-clusters in the night sky, yet as the stars they were fair and bright, and as with stars Ryel stood awed and wondering.

***​
CK


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

This is a terrific offer.
Anyone who hasn't read Regenerated should send Carolyn an email.
And if you haven't read Wysard and Lord Brother yet you should let this be your incentive to do so.
Good Reads.

Now for us "full featured fans".......when is the next book?

See, I wait patiently.

Just sayin....


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> This is a terrific offer.
> Anyone who hasn't read Regenerated should send Carolyn an email.
> And if you haven't read Wysard and Lord Brother yet you should let this be your incentive to do so.
> Good Reads.
> ...


Seconded


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> This is a terrific offer.
> Anyone who hasn't read Regenerated should send Carolyn an email.
> And if you haven't read Wysard and Lord Brother yet you should let this be your incentive to do so.
> Good Reads.
> ...


I hope everyone who reads this thread takes your advice, Geoff! In the current hard times, I've been offering free pdfs for book-lovers feeling the crunch; information regarding the giveaway is on my website.

Most of the Wysard prequel is roughed in and ready to polish. It's written from different points of view, unlike the other volumes; the sequel will be multiple POV as well. Three other unrelated novels are waiting to be finished, and I have to say I envy my fellow inkslingers here who can crank out the wordage with an ease I'll never be able to muster.

In the meantime there's my blog, Wysardessence, where I comment on just about anything except my writing, it seems.

Having fans is such a terrific feeling. Your kindness overwhelms me. 

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> Seconded


And needless to say, appreciated! 

CK


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Carolyn, it is called encouragement.
You can write. All I can do is read and encourage.
This does not discourage me.
I enjoy reading. And I try to do what I do well (but only if it merits it).
WE enjoy your work. Keep it up. And at the pace that suits you (I don't mean to rush you).

And your books are a bargain.
Great writing is priceless.
Don't feel you have to give it away.
A low price for the entry fee makes one want the rest and know that it is worth paying for.

Just sayin......


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Great writing is priceless.
> Don't feel you have to give it away.
> A low price for the entry fee makes one want the rest and know that it is worth paying for.
> 
> Just sayin......


Few things, really, are more discouraging than trying to make oneself known (much less rich!) in the book world. Anyone who thinks they can write a novel that'll turn into a bestseller is simply delusional.

Still, delusions persist, and bestsellers happen. For now, I'll just write because I can't do otherwise. The devil drives. 

I'm delighted that people are taking advantage of my summer sale, which I hope to continue into fall. Reiterating the freebie deal: a free copy of my short story _Regenerated_ to anyone who's purchased either volume of the Ryel Saga, or is considering doing so. Just send me an email at [email protected] requesting either .pdf or .doc format.

CK

Spoiler-blackened links to website and blog:



Spoiler



Website: http://carolynkephart.com
Blog: Wysardessence (http://carolynkephart.blogspot.com/)


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Since I haven't posted in a while because life has been more eventful than usual, I'll remind everyone that both _Wysard_ and _Lord Brother_ continue at their extremely reasonable price of 99 cents each, with my short story _Regenerated_ thrown in as a freebie for anyone who emails me and requests it.

To the many new readers I've been acquiring thanks far more to buzz nowadays than my presence on the boards, my warmest thanks. I love and welcome feedback, by the way. 

And now for a snippet from _Lord Brother_:

As they rode up to the palace, Ryel and Alleron were passed by a band of horsemen all in the height of Northern fashion, the most comely young men the wysard had seen since Almancar. They were tall and delicately formed, their beardless faces lovely and bold, their long locks curling in minion ringlets. Booted and spurred they were all, with swords and daggers at their side. But as they passed, Ryel observed their rich jewels and their excellent lace, and breathed a mist of delicious perfume.

"The Companions of the Domina," Alleron said, noting the wysard's interest. "Officers of the royal guard, all of them. Duchesses, countesses and baronesses, every one-and all of them horsebreakers, hard drinkers, and stark deadly swordswomen, so be mindful. They're captained by that tall vixen in yellow with the flaunting brown eyes-Gabriel Valrandin, the Countess of Fayal. She and I have crossed blades in the past, and dealt each other more than a few love-cuts. There are tales abroad concerning her and the Domina, who loves her it might be all too dearly, but I'll not speak such greasy hearsay-especially since Valrandin's a devotee of Argane, and a high-ranking one at that."

Ryel turned to look at the woman so described, who turned as well, and momentarily threw the wysard a questioning prideful scorning glance. "The Countess is a Swordbrother?"

"Well, I suppose a Swordsister, though we have other names for her."

***​
CK


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I'd like to feature Wysard on my blog at some point.

PM me if you are interested in assisting in that.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Carolyn:  both of your titles are showing "currently not available" on Amazon. . . . .


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Carolyn: both of your titles are showing "currently not available" on Amazon. . . . .


They'll be back up in a few days, once I resolve some issues with the listings. As soon as they're available again, I'll bump this thread. In the meantime, my short story 'Regenerated' is still listed and viable.

Thanks for noticing!

Good wishes,

CK


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

And you will inform us when you have anything new available for Kindle, right?

Just sayin......


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> And you will inform us when you have anything new available for Kindle, right?
> 
> Just sayin......


Absolutely! 

It isn't on Kindle, but a short story of mine, 'Last Laughter,' will be in the upcoming edition of Silver Blade Quarterly online next week. I'll certainly put it on Kindle when I can.

Just now I'm VERY pleased to announce that the Ryel Saga is available for Kindle once again. The new versions are:

*Wysard* and *Lord Brother*

Both are still on sale at .99 per volume. I'm working with Amazon to have the book descriptions and reviews moved over from the old editions.

Feels so good to be back! 

CK


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

So glad to hear that they are available for people to purchase again.

Nothing serious (them coming down-wise) I hope?

Will look forward to the short piece whenever it is available (or wherever).

Just sayin.....


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Carolyn:

Good move, you going onto Smashwords.    I guess you got the memo. See you there.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> So glad to hear that they are available for people to purchase again.
> 
> Nothing serious (them coming down-wise) I hope?
> 
> ...


Actually, Geoff, things worked out perfectly and I couldn't be happier. As of last week all the rights to my books reverted to me, and I can now market them wherever I like--Kindle, Smashwords, Mobipocket, etc.  I appreciate your interest.

The new versions are now available for Kindle with the publication date 27 August 2009. I'll have Amazon take down the older listings this week. The price for each book remains at 99 cents.

Digitally,

CK

Who just put the finishing touches on another short story tonight, and seems to be on a roll.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Carolyn:
> 
> Good move, you going onto Smashwords.  I guess you got the memo. See you there.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


I'd been clutching that memo for what felt like ages.  Finally!

Writerly regards,

CK


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

_Wysard_ is the latest book featured in my blog. 

Check it out at http://redadept.wordpress.com/.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> _Wysard_ is the latest book featured in my blog.
> 
> Check it out at http://redadept.wordpress.com/.


It's terrific to see my books on your site, Red. I'm very grateful. 

Just one alteration I hope you'll make as soon as is convenient: the links to 'Wysard' have changed, as I noted a post or so down from this one. I clicked your review's cover image for 'Wysard' and was taken to the 'not available' version. I've written to Amazon to get the old versions removed.

The new links are also on my sig file.

Thanks!

CK


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for pointing that out!

I think I have it corrected now. I'm sorry I didn't notice it. I do test the links, but it went to a book page and I didn't notice the not available notice.

Let me know if you find anything else. I am perfectly willing to make corrections.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> Thanks for pointing that out!
> 
> I think I have it corrected now. I'm sorry I didn't notice it. I do test the links, but it went to a book page and I didn't notice the not available notice.
> 
> Let me know if you find anything else. I am perfectly willing to make corrections.


Thank you so much for fixing the linkage, Red.

/insert happy dance here 

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

I just noticed that Amazon has _Wysard_ wrongly listed at $3.99 instead of $0.99, and I've notified them about the glitch; no idea why it occurred!

Changes should be in effect soon....I hope.

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

*--Brushes the dust off this thread, having delved ten pages deep to find it--

It's good to be back! I've been so busy lately, mainly with writing. Anyone who cares to read (for free) my latest short story can find it at http://www.silverblade.net/.

Wysard and Lord Brother are doing wonderfully well, selling scads of Kindle versions lately. Word of mouth seems to be working the magic, and I thank everyone who's buying and reading me. Both books are still on sale at $0.99 per volume.

And now it's off to catch up on everything I've been missing here...

Namaste,

CK*


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Carolyn,
While I will take this opportunity to ask all readers:  Why haven't you read Wysard and Lord Brother?,
I will also beg for another book.

I admit that I make this request of all my favorite authors - the handful that I really like.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Carolyn,
> While I will take this opportunity to ask all readers: Why haven't you read Wysard and Lord Brother?,
> I will also beg for another book.
> 
> ...


I didn't mean to take this long to thank you for your kindness, Geoff, but I've been very busy writing!  Amid all the irons in the fire are a couple of short stories, the 'Wysard' prequel, and a contemporary fantastic-realism novel that I want to finish asap.

My Kindle sales were fabulous all last month, and I look forward to the same in October, with people like you so thoughtfully helping to get the word out. Fans mean everything, and I never forget that.

Both 'Wysard' and 'Lord Brother' are still 99 cents, and I invite everyone, even those not usually fantasy readers, to give them a sample.

Many thanks,

CK

"A solid grasp of story and setting, including the socio-economic and ethnic frameworks crucial to a good fantasy ...One note about Kephart's fantasy is the absence of dragons, elves, fairies, talking swords, and so forth. Her plot and scenes are driven entirely by human and demonic forces, which some readers may prefer." ~The Bookshelf Reviews


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Indulging in my weekly bumpage:

I really like these boards and wish I could spend more time on them, but lately writing comes first. I hope to have a new book out very soon.

In the meantime, Wysard and Lord Brother continue to be priced at 99 cents per volume, and Regenerated at 80 cents, on Kindle, Smashwords, and Mobipocket.

For those who've been reading my books or who plan to, my heartfelt thanks. Everyone here, fantasy-inclined or not, is invited to check out my latest short story over at http://www.silverblade.net/--it's free, fun, and mildly steampunk.

Namaste,

CK

"This book has all the elements of a superior fantasy novel, including the creation of a unique, full-blooded world. Wysard's world is more like four worlds, since there are four great cities described. Another element is the battle of good against evil, with the good not being perfect, and the evil tempting its characters. The book will make the reader think and wonder, not only about the storyline, but about the nature of life, death, and fate. As in real life, there are no easy or simple answers. The author keeps the action flowing while revealing the inner workings of the wysard's mind. The language and imagery of the book are rich and eloquent. The plot has a satisfying amount of twists and keeps the reader turning those pages ... I'm hooked." ~Sirius Book Reviews


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

As Queen Bavmorda said (or rather hissed) in _Willow_, "Time is running out!"

Wysard and Lord Brother, which together form the Ryel Saga, have been on sale for 99 cents a volume since May, but that offer turns into a pumpkin on Halloween. As of November 1, the price will go up to $1.99 per book. I invite anyone who enjoys non-standard, character-driven, mythic fantasy--or just a good read in general--to take advantage of the current bargain rates. For those who bought Wysard and haven't yet acquired Lord Brother, now might be a good time to consider completing the set. They're also available via Smashwords and Mobipocket.

Both books have enjoyed Kindle bestseller status recently, and I thank everyone who's helped to make that possible. I'm also grateful for the terrific reviews they've received, and very much look forward to more.

Full synopses of both volumes, entire first chapters, e-book links, reviews from print media, my blog (which currently boasts a knockout pumpkin photo I took last week), and bio/contact information can be found at my website, http://carolynkephart.com.

Good wishes,

CK

"'Lord Brother,' the stunning sequel (literally the second half) of Carolyn Kephart's beautifully crafted novel,'Wysard,' returns us not only to the quest of Ryel Mirai, but also to the art which is Kephart's prose.
I would wholeheartedly recommend 'Lord Brother', and if you missed it, 'Wysard.' The two are a beautiful tapestry woven of exquisite prose and detail. The heroic fantasy is told anew with a flawed protagonist who learns and grows before your eyes." ~Dark Moon Rising Magazine


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I just have to say, one more time, that these books are wonderful at any price.
But you shouldn't miss the opportunity to acquire them for the current bargain price.

Just sayin......


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> I just have to say, one more time, that these books are wonderful at any price.
> But you shouldn't miss the opportunity to acquire them for the current bargain price.
> 
> Just sayin......


I hope everyone heeds your words, Geoff. They're day-makers for me. 

As the Ryel Saga 99 cent sale draws to a close, I invite those who've sampled my books to read the entire first chapters at my newly-redecorated website, plus my free short fiction. For those who've already taken advantage of the bargains, my thanks and best wishes for well-contented reading.

Today 'Regenerated' got a terrific review, and I'm tickled pink.

Namaste,

CK


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

One of the reasons I'm glad my new Kindle (Purchased with royalities from Kindle books) arrived in time to take advantage of the sale! 

Yee-hah! Must...restrain...button...pushing...finger!


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

archer said:


> One of the reasons I'm glad my new Kindle (Purchased with royalities from Kindle books) arrived in time to take advantage of the sale!
> 
> Yee-hah! Must...restrain...button...pushing...finger!


Congratulations and thanks, Archer.  I'm delighted your books have been doing so well on the Kindle.

Now that my e-books are listed at Barnes & Noble (I just checked and found them, to my great joy), I'll have to rack up some royalties there to buy a Nook too, I reckon... 

Elated,

CK


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Carolyn:

You books are downloadable. (My one so far has technical difficulties). I bought Wysard.

Ed P


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Carolyn:
> 
> You books are downloadable. (My one so far has technical difficulties). I bought Wysard.
> 
> Ed P


Ed, thank you so much!  So far, B&N hasn't included cover images for either of my books...I'll have to contact them, probably.

I hope all your books are available to be sampled/bought on B&N asap.

Writerly regards,

CK

Countdown to the end of the $.99 sale...one week left...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

However, Wysard's cover is one my book read as an icon. Go figure.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> However, Wysard's cover is one my book read as an icon. Go figure.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Hmm. I'm going to email them anyway, since I want to change the synopses and editorial comments.
Now that I've noticed my llstings have an Amazon-style hit counter, I'll have to resist the urge to keep checking on sales numbers. That way madness lies. 

CK

Since it's too early to bump this thread, I'll just say it here: both Wysard and Lord Brother have officially made the Kindle Top 100 list for the entire Fantasy category! 69 and 86! I'm so thrilled.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I will bump it for you.

First of all congrats on the good sales.

And more important - folks the Sale ends tomorrow!!

And you don't want to miss these books at this price.

Because if you don't purchase them now, you are still going to want to purchase them at any price.





Just sayin......


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> I will bump it for you.
> First of all congrats on the good sales.
> And more important - folks the Sale ends tomorrow!!
> And you don't want to miss these books at this price.
> ...


Geoff, thank you so much! It's hard to have to wait when time is of the essence, but rules are rules and I'm law-abiding. 

The 99-cent bargain will probably continue to November 1, since that's a Sunday and customer service likely won't be around to change the prices. In these hard times, a dollar makes a difference, so I'm happy to extend the sale an extra day.

There are many books in the world, but readers are truly priceless. I'm always grateful.

Good wishes,

CK


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Carolyn, 

I purchased both of your books back on July 8, and they're finally NEXT on my list to read (I've been buying WAY too many books, but that's another story....) 

I have since purchased a Kindle 2, and tonight went to my Kindle account to download these books to read, but NEITHER of them are available to download via Amazon (in fact, going through my purchases from that date, 2 other books show up, but yours aren't even listed, as if I'd never bought them at all!), they're also both absent from the "Archived Items" on my K2, and when I go back to my "Your Amazon Order" e-mail order confirmation, clicking the links take me to a "not available" page on Amazon. 

I plan on calling Kindle Support in the morning, but wondered what happened to the books from your original links - are the current links to a revised edition?

(Fortunately, I can probably transfer both books from the SD card in my K1, so they're hopefully not gone, but it sure makes me uncomfortable about trusting Amazon to "always keep your books in your archive at Amazon.com!" promise. Guess I'll make sure to keep my OWN backup copies from now on......)


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

r0b0d0c said:


> Carolyn,
> 
> I purchased both of your books back on July 8, and they're finally NEXT on my list to read (I've been buying WAY too many books, but that's another story....)
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for telling me about this problem, r0b0d0c.

I haven't revised the books; however, the rights to them reverted exclusively to me in early September, and I re-issued them under my own name very soon thereafter. I also asked Amazon to suppress the old Kindle editions. The current link is
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_b?url=node%3D154606011&field-keywords=carolyn+kephart&x=0&y=0

I'm delighted you bought my books, and hope you'll be able to read them soon! The great thing about Kindle is that the TBR pile can be towering. 

Good wishes,

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

I resurrect this thread to thank everyone who's downloaded my books of late. For the last several weeks they've been fantasy bestsellers, and I'm thrilled! 

Reader comments/questions are always welcome, here or via e-mail.

Namaste,

CK

Edited to add a snippet:

Suddenly he felt a shove, and water engulfed him. Taken utterly aback, Ryel at first scrabbled and thrashed in the airless realm. But in another moment he became used to the water and only too aware of his Steppes shirt, that trammeled his arms intolerably. He peeled off the hindering garment and threw it from him, then dove deep, feeling only pleasure as he gave himself up to this wondrous new element that absolutely enclosed him, lifting him free of earth. He had been the swiftest swimmer among his play-brothers, but never had he swum in water like to this—water not murky and weed-ridden, but clear as aquamarine crystal, shimmering with sunlit gold. And now he found to his delight that with the Art's help he could dart underwater from one length of the great pool to the other and back again and again without surfacing for a breath. It was like flying. Ryel looked down at the gold and many-colored mosaics that glistened like a fantastic far-off landscape, and at Priamnor's shadow moving swiftly past, and remembered the eagles he had envied as a boy.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

In a world of many books, it's very gratifying to be read, and even better to be bought. Last month the Ryel Saga averaged 5 downloads a day, to my happiness. Fan feedback has been pleasant, too.  Thank you, everyone! 

Since there's been some talk of blurbs on another thread, here's mine: 

Ryel Mirai forsakes the wysard-citadel Markul and returns to the World to rediscover the long-lost Art that will release his mentor from the wraithworld of the Void, but a malignant sorcerer likewise imprisoned has enlisted the aid of Ryel's strongest rival to find the spell first. Amid dangers, joys and temptations, Ryel discovers unlikely allies in his race against time, and learns that he may well gain all that he wishes...although perhaps not as he wished it.

Namaste,

CK


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Carolyn,
I hope those 5 downloads per day are all purchases.
Your work is too good to be available for free.

I have enjoyed both the Ryel saga books and look forward to more.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Carolyn,
> I hope those 5 downloads per day are all purchases.


They ARE! 



> Your work is too good to be available for free.


Thank you for such kind words.  _Wysard_ and _Lord Brother_ were close to free for a long time, at 99 cents per volume; I recently raised the price to $1.59, so we'll see how that works out.



> I have enjoyed both the Ryel saga books and look forward to more.


I deeply appreciate your interest, Geoff. Just now I'm putting finishing touches on a contemporary magic-realism tale that I hope you'll enjoy. I've been getting requests for more of Ryel's story, though, and that's also in the works.

Good wishes,

CK


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

So how about an update on how those works are progressing?

Carolyn, love your work!

Just sayin.....


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> So how about an update on how those works are progressing?
> 
> Carolyn, love your work!
> 
> Just sayin.....


Geoff, I've been away a long time, but I hope it's never too late to thank you for those kind words. 

I've spent the last weeks working hard at turning Wysard and Lord Brother into a single volume, *The Ryel Saga







*. In so doing, I was able to restore all those many pages that had to hit the cutting-room floor back in the days of the books' paper incarnation. The new version is 40% bigger than the duology combined, with lots more descriptive detail, character development, action, etc. The new word count is 250,000, a big hefty read (and that's without two of the subplots!).

Now that I'm finally done with making that dream come true, I'm finishing up all those semi-completed manuscripts in the Work folder of my desktop files. Soon to appear: *Faustine*, a story of Hadrian's Wall and an archaeologist who learns that some things are better left buried...

Many thanks and good wishes,

CK


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

So glad to see you back.
We will be happy to have whatever you see fit to write.
I have often said elsewhere that one of my favorite type of books are historical novels.
So we will anxiously await your new effort.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> So glad to see you back.
> We will be happy to have whatever you see fit to write.
> I have often said elsewhere that one of my favorite type of books are historical novels.
> So we will anxiously await your new effort.


It's great to be back!

I've done intensive research on Faustine, including visiting the Wall some years ago (with plans to renew the acquaintance soon). It's been a learning experience I wouldn't trade for anything. The manuscript's very close to completion, and will weigh in at about 400 pages (as we used to number books in the Age of Paper). 

Can't wait for you to read it!


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Time for a bit of bumpage, and to thank everyone who's sampled/downloaded _The Ryel Saga_. I've noticed that people are still buying _Wysard_ and _Lord Brother_, which is great, but I think the one-volume edition is not only a bigger read but a better one, as well as a bargain at $2.99.

Since everyone seems to agree that cover art is crucial, I'd really appreciate some opinions regarding my artwork for the book. I was trying to get away from the standard fantasy cover, since the story is archetypal and my writing's on the serious side. All remarks welcome.

Thanks!

CK

"... this multi-layered, engrossing, well-written fantasy presents a unique world, with a polytheistic society not based on any mythology now extant. Kephart weaves a vivid but marvelously complicated tapestry of actions and interactions, of magic and malice, and of heroes and helpers ... I loved the story." Patricia Lucas White in_ Crescent Blues Book Views_, describing _Wysard_.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Artwork is definitely very important in getting the initial draw. Do you have a few options that we can comment on?



Carolyn Kephart said:


> Time for a bit of bumpage, and to thank everyone who's sampled/downloaded _The Ryel Saga_. I've noticed that people are still buying _Wysard_ and _Lord Brother_, which is great, but I think the one-volume edition is not only a bigger read but a better one, as well as a bargain at $2.99.
> 
> Since everyone seems to agree that cover art is crucial, I'd really appreciate some opinions regarding my artwork for the book. I was trying to get away from the standard fantasy cover, since the story is archetypal and my writing's on the serious side. All remarks welcome.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

loca said:


> Artwork is definitely very important in getting the initial draw. Do you have a few options that we can comment on?


Thanks for asking, Loca. Here's a bigger picture of the existing cover (I use it for my board avatar). It's the wysard-citadel Markul, where Ryel's story begins:








As a comparison, the cover for the first book of the duology is







. I like the sunset picture because it has more of an air of mystery, but all opinions are welcome.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Amazon DTP, I <3 you.

_The Ryel Saga_ is now Kindled in a freshly-formatted text that I've tried my utmost to make error-free. Since it's archetypal fantasy based on myth and legend, I hope that readers who don't normally fancy the genre will give it a sample. Lovers of exotic worlds, high adventure and impassioned emotions will find themselves right at home. 

_The Ryel Saga_ combines in a single volume my duology _Wysard_ and _Lord Brother_, with much previously excised material restored. Readers who purchased and enjoyed the duology are welcome to contact me via my website for a free Smashwords copy of the new version.

The story: Lord Adept Ryel Mirai leaves the great Art-citadel Markul to rediscover the long-lost spell that will release his mentor from the wraithworld of the Void, but a malignant sorcerer likewise imprisoned has enlisted the aid of Ryel's strongest rival to find the spell first. Amid dangers, joys and temptations, Ryel discovers unlikely allies to help him in his quest, and learns that he may well gain all that he wishes...although perhaps not as he wished it

My interview on Spad's Literary Potpourri will be appearing soon, and I'll post a link when it's up. For now, a seasonal snippet:

He stood in the midst of a forest of towering oaks and firs. Upon the evergreens deep-piled white furred the boughs, but the stark branches of the oaks were sheathed even to the frailest twig in glittering ice, and the undergrowth and grasses bent under the weight of the same glassy casing. Holly-berries gleamed like clusters of red gems. Profoundest silence hung on every limb of the great trees, soundlessness thick as the snow on the ground, clear as the air wafting the last spangled flakes of storm onto the wysard's upturned awestruck face. Of all the World's beauties he had known since leaving Markul, this moved him beyond expression. Open-mouthed he wondered, catching icy sweet sky-water on his tongue, hearing himself gasp as the clouds parted a moment and sunlight embued the ice with dazzling brilliance.

The clouds covered the sun again, and as they did Jinn gave that puzzled suspicious snort Ryel knew well, and the wysard turned about to find that thing which perturbed her.*

He blinked, looked again. The vision stayed.

Off in the trees, not at all far, the lights of a house glimmered amid the crystal branches and slate-dark sky-a great house built in a manner not at all Northern, but in the style of the fragrant islands of the Western Seas: high-roofed delicate pavilions and pagodas raised up on broad galleries and ornamented with weirdly attenuated waves, flames, fantastic beasts and beings. Ryel recognized it as royal Zinaphian architecture of great antiquity, most strange to see in the rough wilderness of Starkland; its fittest setting would have been a sundrenched lagoon edged by a vine-draped flower-jeweled jungle, not this wintry woodland.

"Gramarye," he murmured.** And he shivered from more than cold as his heart raced to think whose house it might be.

CK

*Jinn: Ryel's horse
**Gramarye: magic, necromancy, or occult learning


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

I invite everyone to check out my latest interview, just up today at Spad's Literary Potpourri, where I'm asked terrific questions about the writing life and _The Ryel Saga_. You can also get a look at my mugshot. 

Besides promoting indie authors in the Featured Writers section, Spad's blog "is home to an eclectic mix of art, articles, anecdotes, aphorisms, poetry and brief excerpts from a variety of sources related only by their excellence and timeless quality." As you'll find, he's wonderfully well-read.

http://spad1.wordpress.com/featured-authors/new-carolyn-kephart/


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Carolyn,
That was an interesting interview, you and Spad.
I will keep haunting your website waiting for work to come to completion.
Please alert us here when you do finish new works, as there are many who would want to read a new Carolyn Kephart work.

A fan,


Just sayin.....


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Carolyn,
> That was an interesting interview, you and Spad.


I'm glad you enjoyed it, Geoff. I loved the questions; they were the kind every author wants to answer!  [That site again: http://spad1.wordpress.com/featured-authors/new-carolyn-kephart/]



> I will keep haunting your website waiting for work to come to completion.
> Please alert us here when you do finish new works, as there are many who would want to read a new Carolyn Kephart work.


I need to update my website (not to mention my blog)! And I'll be laboring away on _Faustine_, trying to make the next-month deadline I promised in the interview. I'm lucky Spad decided to feature me at all; he isn't a fantasy fan, and it's easy to tell from his questions that he'd like me to write something more down to earth. _Faustine_ will get at least close, promise. 



> A fan,
> Just sayin.....


And I'm grateful, believe me. This is one tough business, and kindness means everything.

Good wishes,

CK


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Carolyn Kephart said:


> I invite everyone to check out my latest interview, just up today at Spad's Literary Potpourri, where I'm asked terrific questions about the writing life and _The Ryel Saga_. You can also get a look at my mugshot.
> 
> Besides promoting indie authors in the Featured Writers section, Spad's blog "is home to an eclectic mix of art, articles, anecdotes, aphorisms, poetry and brief excerpts from a variety of sources related only by their excellence and timeless quality." As you'll find, he's wonderfully well-read.
> 
> http://spad1.wordpress.com/featured-authors/new-carolyn-kephart/


I just came from Spad's, Carolyn--your interview was great! And I will second everything about Spad and his site. He's a good friend to the indie author and a true lover of the written word.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Karen_McQ said:


> I just came from Spad's, Carolyn--your interview was great! And I will second everything about Spad and his site. He's a good friend to the indie author and a true lover of the written word.


Spad asked you some intriguing questions as well, Karen, and you answered them most entertainingly. (Neat pic of you, too!)

I really enjoy the literary bits he posts; they're thought-provoking, wide-ranging, and horizon-broadening.

http://spad1.wordpress.com/featured-authors/new-carolyn-kephart/ and
http://spad1.wordpress.com/featured-authors/new-karen-mcquestion/


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Since iPod music downloads are 99 cents each, _The Ryel Saga_ seems a pretty decent bargain for the same price and 250,000 carefully-chosen, well-reviewed words. More information (synopis, sample, print media commentary, news, etc.) available at my newly-redecorated website, http://carolynkephart.com. Click the News link for my recent interview while you're there. 

_Regenerated_, my love 'n' giant lizards short story free at Smashwords, now has 118 downloads! Needless to say, I'm delighted. (https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/3196)

Thanks and good wishes,

CK


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

And some songs are worth a LOT! 
(For example, my latest filk about undead aardvarks: 'Tongues of Terror: Aarmy of Vaarkness'). 

Carolyn's work is worth INFINITELY more!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

archer said:


> (For example, my latest filk about undead aardvarks: 'Tongues of Terror: Aarmy of Vaarkness').


Oh god. The pain. It's awful.

David Dalglish


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

archer said:


> And some songs are worth a LOT!
> (For example, my latest filk about undead aardvarks: 'Tongues of Terror: Aarmy of Vaarkness').
> 
> Carolyn's work is worth INFINITELY more!


After a day's agony I gave up racking my hapless brain trying to come up with a reciprocal filk (or even a title!), and will instead humbly accept the very kind compliment. Thanks, Archer. 

Your sibling in scribbling,

CK


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Half-Orc said:


> Oh god. The pain. It's awful.
> 
> David Dalglish


Sorry...
...but I really DID write a filk song about undead aardvarks! It laid 'em in the aisles at the Ohio Valley Filk Festival! 

Carolyn, that is most gracious of you. There's just no reciprocating THAT one. (Shape-shifting wombats, maybe?)


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

archer said:


> Sorry...
> ...but I really DID write a filk song about undead aardvarks! It laid 'em in the aisles at the Ohio Valley Filk Festival!
> 
> Carolyn, that is most gracious of you. There's just no reciprocating THAT one. (Shape-shifting wombats, maybe?)


You really should post some of your rhymes on this forum. I can attest to all who read this that no one, but no one, filks like Archer--she's simply brill.

Wombat rhymes with combat. There has to be a filk in that somewhere...

CK


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Carolyn Kephart said:


> Wombat rhymes with combat. There has to be a filk in that somewhere...
> 
> CK


Oh...there DEFINITELY is!

(and thanks!)


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Dear Fellow Kindlers:

I've decided that with the economy as harsh as it is, it's only right to keep _The Ryel Saga_ at 99 cents for March and beyond. Enjoy some lush and wondrous escape that critics have praised as both riveting fantasy and thought-provoking literature. Some of my acquaintance have said that the story puts them in mind of the movie trailer for _The Prince of Persia_, which is pretty cool. 

E-Book Week is in full swing and Smashwords is swamped, but for those able to get onto the site, two of my short stories are there for free: _The Kind Gods_ and _Regenerated_. They've been getting a lot of downloads, and I couldn't be happier. They're also at Amazon for as low as I'm permitted to price them.

Enjoy,

CK

Reviews and more at http://carolynkephart.com


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

CK,

Matthew Verish from the amazon KTT thread. Just popping in to say hi. Glad to see you and so many others here.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey, Carolyn,

I picked up a copy.  Now I just need to spend more time reading.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

The Ryel Saga was great and everyone should read it.

But Regenerated is a different item and I liked it a lot.
Too bad it is only a short story.
Although sometimes keeping it short is better.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Matthew + Stefanie Verish said:


> CK,
> 
> Matthew Verish from the amazon KTT thread. Just popping in to say hi. Glad to see you and so many others here.


Hey you guys! 

Great that you stopped in. I hope you're enjoying every possible success!

Warm writerly regards,

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Maria Hooley said:


> Hey, Carolyn,
> 
> I picked up a copy. Now I just need to spend more time reading.


Maria, thank you so much.  As for getting around to _The Ryel Saga_, I'm complimented when readers take their time with it, because I meant every word to count. Wishing you lots more of the success you already enjoy,

Honored,

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> The Ryel Saga was great and everyone should read it.
> 
> But Regenerated is a different item and I liked it a lot.
> Too bad it is only a short story.
> ...


Well, Geoff, I honestly did think of expanding _Regenerated_ into a book, and might still do that. I like the characters a lot, and their past together is a long and checkered one, only hinted at in the story.

Did you check out _The Kind Gods_? I was thinking it'd be something you'd like.  https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/10752
I can't believe it's gotten 138 downloads since it went live three days ago. Maybe it's the cover design?

Many thanks for the very kind words. They're deeply appreciated.

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Happy Saint Patrick's Day!

For the past several days _The Ryel Saga_ has been on the Kindle Top 100 list for Epic Fantasy. In addition, it's one of the top 20 for all Amazon books in the Literature and Fiction>Genre Fiction>Fairy Tales category--just now I have Herman Hesse's_ Siddhartha_ and Joseph Campbell's _Myths To Live By_ on either side of me, good company indeed.

My sincerest thanks to everyone who's reading me,

Wearin' the green and tickled pink,

CK

Showing off home-grown daffodils at http://carolynkephart.blogspot.com/


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Carolyn Kephart said:


> Well, Geoff, I honestly did think of expanding _Regenerated_ into a book, and might still do that. I like the characters a lot, and their past together is a long and checkered one, only hinted at in the story.
> 
> Did you check out _The Kind Gods_? I was thinking it'd be something you'd like.  https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/10752
> I can't believe it's gotten 138 downloads since it went live three days ago. Maybe it's the cover design?
> ...


I think Regenerated would make an excellent full length story, so many possibilities there. (And also, I really liked it so would like to read more  )


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

farrellclaire said:


> I think Regenerated would make an excellent full length story, so many possibilities there. (And also, I really liked it so would like to read more  )


I'm complimented in all directions, farrellclaire--thank you so much! 

_Regenerated_ could definitely be extended to book length, and I've been giving that possibility a lot of thought, since reaction to the short story has been so positive over at Smashwords...lots of downloads since it went live. Once I clear away my current projects, I'll try outlining an expanded version. It'd be fun to write, in a wrenching, heartbreaking sort of way.

Delighted by your kind comments,

CK

_The Kind Gods_:https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/10752
Also at _Spad's Literary Potpourri_, where I'm interviewed: http://spad1.wordpress.com/2010/03/16/the-kind-gods/

_Regenerated_: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/3196 or _Quantum Muse_


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Today's Feature at The Indie Spotlight

Saturday: Carolyn Kephart - The Ryel Saga: A Tale of Love and Magic

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Edward C. Patterson
& Gregory B. Banks


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks, Ed. It looks terrific. 

One minor mention: the price of _The Ryel Saga_ is still 99 cents, although the _Indie Spotligh_t has it listed at $1.99. I've sent Greg an e-mail to let him know. Otherwise it's perfect.

Lots of great questions in the interview, plus an excerpt, so I hope folks here will give it a look!

Delighted to be spotlighted,

CK


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Carolyn, thanks for answering my question on ages in your book.  I knew I was missing something simple!  I look forward to finishing the books.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

mom2karen said:


> Carolyn, thanks for answering my question on ages in your book. I knew I was missing something simple! I look forward to finishing the books.


mom2karen, I'm delighted you're reading me, and hope you enjoy every word! Many thanks.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Carolyn!

Under The Weight of Blood's "Customers also bought..." the Ryel Saga is my number one. I flick to Ryel Saga, and The Weight of Blood is your number one. Wooo, cross promotion fantasies!



David Dalglish


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Half-Orc said:


> Hey Carolyn!
> 
> Under The Weight of Blood's "Customers also bought..." the Ryel Saga is my number one. I flick to Ryel Saga, and The Weight of Blood is your number one. Wooo, cross promotion fantasies!
> 
> ...


Now THAT is cool. 

I checked out the cover of Weight of Blood on Amazon and it looks as if your name's bigger, which is also terrific.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

_The Ryel Saga_ is now part of many a Kindle book collection, and I wonder what aspects of the story readers have most favored. The city of Almancar, which may remind some of the Arabian Nights crossed with medieval Venice and Moorish Spain? The tense yet profound bond of kinship and Art between Ryel Mirai and his exacting mentor, Edris? Life among Ryel's nomadic people on the wide steppes of Risma? The fanatical elite warrior cult of the Sword Brotherhood in the cold lands to the north, whose membership includes Ryel's bitter rival, the soldier-sorcerer Michael Essern? The seductive jungle realm of the enticing One Immortal?

And there's so much more...!

Musingly,

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

April has been a wonderful month so far for _The Ryel Saga_.

The paperback duology version of the book is shelved at the Library of Congress and a lot of other places, but I've always felt most honored to have had my work included in the library of Andre Norton (1912-2005), the grande dame of fantasy and science fiction, at High Hallack.

As Wikipedia notes, "The facility, named after one of the continents in Norton's Witch World series, was home to over 10,000 texts, videos and various other media...The facility was opened on February 28, 1999, and operated until March 2004. Most of the collection was sold during the closing days of the facility. The declining health of Andre Norton was one of the leading causes of its closing."

I treasure my correspondence with Ms. Norton. At first she was wary of accepting my books because she thought their content might be too graphic, but after reading them she decided they merited a place in the collection. She graciously invited me to visit High Hallack, and I'll always regret not being able to; but I'll never forget her kindness.

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Even though Facebook for its own mysterious reasons recently changed Fan pages to Like pages, I've finally gotten around to creating my own: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Carolyn-Kephart/109058592462628

As with everything in my life, it's a work in progress. Da Vinci said it best: _'dimmi se mai fu fatto alcuna cosa'_ -- 'tell me if anything was ever really _done_.'

I've also changed the cover to _The Ryel Saga_, stacking and enlarging my name:








Although Silver Blade Fantasy Quarterly still holds the rights to my short story _Last Laughter_, I've been given permission to post the text on my website. It's a fun, snarky little read, and I invite everyone to give it a look: http://home.comcast.net/~kephart/lastlaughter.html

_The Ryel Saga_ continues to hover midpoint in the Top 100 for Kindle epic fantasy, and I'm delighted to be gaining so many new readers. Thanks to everyone who's downloaded the book!

CK


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

We need to get some fan activity here on KB.
I think these are terrific books and look forward to more, should you choose to write more on this subject.

Just sayin......


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> We need to get some fan activity here on KB.
> I think these are terrific books and look forward to more, should you choose to write more on this subject.
> 
> Just sayin......


I appreciate the kind words, Geoff. 

I've started drawing the map of Ryel Mirai's world, getting myself psyched for finishing up the prequel. It's so easy to get sidetracked, however, by short fiction--I just now sent off a sci-fi story to an e-zine, and have a fantasy yarn almost good to go to another place. They'd been hanging around for the longest time, and I just wanted to get them finished.

I'd most like to get the Ryel prequel done, though, so _you_ can read it.  Thanks.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

It's a joy to have good reviews I can quote from, as with this week's thread title, courtesy of Patricia Lucas White at Crescent Blues Book views. I'd blush to say such kind things about myself, modest as I am. (Seriously!)

_The Ryel Saga_, as I've noted elsewhere, combines the duology _Wysard_ and _Lord Brother_ and restores a lot of previously excised text. What follows is a passage that I rescued from the cutting-room floor and added to the new single-volume edition. In the excerpt, the wysard Ryel learns more about the Count Palatine of Roskerrek, a complex man with a deadly secret:

After a moment he rose, and began to look about the room. Now he could appreciate that it was a fair large chamber excellently furnished, and that every wall was covered floor to ceiling with books, save at intervals where paintings or windows took their place. There were thousands of volumes, Ryel observed, all of them indicating their owner's grave elevation of mind-books of history, music theory, the arts; plays and novels, none of them frivolous; the lives of notable men and women; many treatises on the waging of war, and the science of weapons-especially the sword-and the manner of dealing with princes; philosophy and astronomy and mathematics. A double-ranked harpsichord took up the center of the room, and a great desk covered with papers stood near it. On the harpsichord lay a sheaf of manuscripts for sonatas, canons, inventions, swiftly yet exquisitely penned; Ryel looked over some of the compositions, spelled one or two of them out on the keyboard, and was moved by their beauty. The papers on the desk had been written by the same sharp symmetrical hand-Roskerrek's, clearly. Here were drafts of several poems, and the opening scene of the third act of a tragedy entitled The Queene's Generall. Part of a soliloquy uttered by the protagonist caught the wysard's eye, and he read it murmuringly aloud.

"'Hope of Delighte to come, that never seemes
Nearer than Fantasie or fever'd Thought;
Jewell past price, more treasur'd than all Dreames
Of gaine, though with deepe Sorrowe dearly bought;
Rose of a bleeding Hearte, that never stayes
To bloome, yet leaves its Thornes to know it by;
Mirrour of every Joye, that to the gaze
A false Reflection yields, and mocks the eye;
Islande of Paradise, whose shelt'ring Baye--"

He halted, aware of a door opening. The Count Palatine entered, freshly and magnificently attired in muted shimmering sea-green velvet embroidered in silver and set off by exquisite lace, and soft fawn-colored boots and gauntlets. The hues of his garments sorted well with his coloring, making it less strange to the sight; moreover, the sharp scarlet growth that had exaggerated the angularity of his face was now cut closer. Few would now deny that the general of the Domina's armies was a markedly if strangely well-favored man, the hard-edged beauty of his face in striking harmony with the lithe strength of his form. The face now faintly smiled, and the body slightly bowed. "Island of paradise, whose sheltering bay/ No stranger welcomes that it does not slay.'

​*****

If you like that, there's roughly 400 pages more. Happy reading! 

CK


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I just finished the duology and enjoyed it.  I loved the ending.  Thinking of how the two will battle for control (trying to not spoil the plot so being vague) keeps me from feeling like the story is completely over, but I'm content because the major plots were tied up neatly.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

mom2karen said:


> I just finished the duology and enjoyed it. I loved the ending. Thinking of how the two will battle for control (trying to not spoil the plot so being vague) keeps me from feeling like the story is completely over, but I'm content because the major plots were tied up neatly.


I'm glowing! Thank you so much. 

While the book's complete as it is, there's definitely room for a sequel. I'd like to make it a stand-alone if I can, but I'm not sure that's possible without an unwieldy lot of backstory. The prequel would take place in the North, where I have to admit a lot of my favorite characters come from.

Very happy that you enjoyed reading me,

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

I've been way too busy lately, mostly with things of an unwriterly nature, and can't spend as much time in this congenial place as I'd like. Greetings to all!

_The Ryel Saga_ was positively reviewed at Kindleobsessed.com this week, which I hope will give my sales an upward tick.

And now for a look around the threads to see what I've missed! 

Namaste,

CK


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Always a pleasure to have you drop in Carolyn.

You are a positive presence and I enjoy your writing a lot.

I, for one, understand how busy most of us are and how hard it is some times to find time to come to KB at all.
But it has become one of my favorite places.
And it is because of people here like you.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Always a pleasure to have you drop in Carolyn.
> 
> You are a positive presence and I enjoy your writing a lot.


I always try to keep well away from the dark side, Geoff. Many thanks for the kind words. 

During my three weeks absent from this pleasant forum, I didn't have regular Internet access and was very grateful for my Kindle 2, which allowed me to check my e-mail and my Amazon numbers at least. I had little time for anything else, since I was in Taipei absorbing its unique melange of East and West. Once I get over my jet lag, I'll blog and post some pictures relating to my visit, which was fascinating.

Today I bumped the price of _The Ryel Saga_ to $2.99. I figured why not... 

Hoping all's well with you and everyone else nice here,

CK


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Carolyn, 

I was just wondering where you've been!  Glad to have you back amongst us!

Betsy


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Carolyn Kephart said:


> Today I bumped the price of _The Ryel Saga_ to $2.99. I figured why not...
> 
> Hoping all's well with you and everyone else nice here,
> CK


Right there with you, mate!

CSM


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Hiya carolyn,

Did you know your signature says the Ryel Saga is now $.299?


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Heavens, it's been ages.

Not only was I recovering from jet lag and a road trip, but Amazon inexplicably had _The Ryel Saga_ listed at $0.79 for the last several weeks, and no manipulation of DTP or pleading e-mails had any effect on correcting the glitch. Today, just as my despair was at its blackest, the correct price FINALLY showed up--not $.299 as Mr. McAfee noted (thanks, Dave, for calling my attention to that sig typo!) but $2.99 as I'd wished for what seems forever. I feel so much better now.  [For what it's worth, my sales were 5-6 per day during my three weeks in Taipei, even though I didn't promote the book at all...but the 79-cent glitch killed the momentum. Grrr.]

@Archer: It's great to be back! I'm confident you're continuing to flourish. 

@Betsy: So many new people have joined up here since my absence that the place feels thronged! You and Ann are such terrific diplomats--I always admire your tireless efforts to keep this forum civil and pleasant, and I downright marvel at your patience now and then. 

Now to check out the new threads...

Namaste,

CK


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Geoff Thomas recommended _The Ryel Saga_ so, although I never read fantasy, I bought it. I'm at about 25% and enjoying it. You're a terrific writer, Carolyn.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Geoff Thomas recommended _The Ryel Saga_ so, although I never read fantasy, I bought it. I'm at about 25% and enjoying it. You're a terrific writer, Carolyn.


Jeff, knowing how selective you are in your reading, I'm honored. Many, many thanks.

If you like the book so far, you might like it even better later on. The action revs up about midpoint and some of my favorite characters finally come into play. I'm very much hoping you'll enjoy the scenes set in the North.

I continue to owe Geoff Thomas a deep debt of gratitude for his constant and kind support of my work. 

Namaste,

CK


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Carolyn's writing is deserving of high praise.
So it is easy to give it.
I cannot tell you how much I admire Jeff Hepple's work and his opinion.
It means a lot to ME that he agrees with my opinion.

I hope that the two of you continue to produce high quality novels.

You enrich my life.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Carolyn's writing is deserving of high praise.
> So it is easy to give it.
> I cannot tell you how much I admire Jeff Hepple's work and his opinion.
> It means a lot to ME that he agrees with my opinion.
> ...


Geoff, I wish every writer could be blessed with readers like you! 

Thanks for making my day not just this time, but many others in the past. I really feel fortunate to be included among the indie authors you enjoy and recommend.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Back at last!

May was Taipei, June was the Rockies, July was Europe. I returned home yesterday from the last trip, and hope to get back to writing once the overlapping jet lag clears a bit.

What with perpetual motion, extreme sightseeing, and frequent Internet unavailability, I couldn't promote _The Ryel Saga_ at all, so it's been very heartening to find it doing so well in my absence, acquiring a host of new readers in July. Thanks, everyone! 

Even if you don't think fantasy is your cuppa, consider giving my book a sample just for the writing style.

Happy to be here once again,

CK


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Carolyn Kephart said:


> Geoff, I wish every writer could be blessed with readers like you!
> 
> Thanks for making my day not just this time, but many others in the past. I really feel fortunate to be included among the indie authors you enjoy and recommend.


Gee, I wish I could be blessed too, too--oh, wait...I AM!

(I also feel very fortunate, Geoff. Thanks.)

HI, Carolyn!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Carolyn Kephart said:


> If you like the book so far, you might like it even better later on. The action revs up about midpoint and some of my favorite characters finally come into play. I'm very much hoping you'll enjoy the scenes set in the North.


You were quite right - I liked it even better as it progressed. As a matter of fact, because I enjoyed your book so much, I've read several other works of fantasy since.

Welcome home.


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi CK! Good to see you.  Hope all is well.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

> Gee, I wish I could be blessed too, too--oh, wait...I AM!
> 
> (I also feel very fortunate, Geoff. Thanks.)
> 
> HI, Carolyn!


Hello after this many a day, Archer!

Since you live in the woods too, you'd probably have liked the little flying squirrel we had to evict, gently but firmly, from our premises; he'd taken up residence in our absence, and knocked over some things whilst exploring the house. Cute as the dickens he was, but I was too fried by the flight (six hours extra at delightful JFK because of a one-minute delay) to be quite as enchanted as Hub was... 

Hope all's well with you, with lots of new fans,

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Jeff said:


> You were quite right - I liked it even better as it progressed. As a matter of fact, because I enjoyed your book so much, I've read several other works of fantasy since.
> 
> Welcome home.


Jeff, thank you! And I know other authors are grateful as well. 

Two of my favorite characters in the book (besides the protagonist) are the blood-red-haired, daimon-cursed lords Michael and Yvain Essern; writing about them was a joy, bad as they were, and I hope they entertained.

Glad to have made a convert,

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Matthew + Stefanie Verish said:


> Hi CK! Good to see you.  Hope all is well.


Hey you guys! 

It's great to see you making yourselves at home here--it's one of the kindliest, most helpful spots in cyberspace. I'm looking forward to reading through all the posts that have piled up in the Writers' Cafe since I was gone.

Hope your books are flourishing!

CK


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am truly happy to see three of my favorite authors reading each other and trading posts here on KB.
I have been a Jeff Hepple fan from my first day on KB.
And Archer and Carolyn are superb.

I have been truly enriched by all of you.
Just sayin.....


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

CK: 

A FLYING SQUIRREL! Oh, they're SO adorable. All soft greyish-brown fur and enormous black eyes. We have them in spades around here-at the right time of evening you can watch them gliding tree-to-tree. 

If I didn't already HAVE the Ryel Saga, I'd buy it again.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

archer said:


> CK:
> 
> A FLYING SQUIRREL! Oh, they're SO adorable. All soft greyish-brown fur and enormous black eyes. We have them in spades around here-at the right time of evening you can watch them gliding tree-to-tree.
> 
> If I didn't already HAVE the Ryel Saga, I'd buy it again.


You're so lucky! Our flying squirrels seem disinclined to take wing--they seem to be much fonder of my great indoors. 

Apropos of your kind comment about my little (well, not so little any more) book, I found yesterday that I've been mentioned in TV Tropes, of all places:

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/Ptitle2zyyqezbehpc?from=Main.DudeShesLikeInAComa


I'm the last entry in the Literature category. Quite the hoot.

CK


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

OOO! Cool! I'm jealous. (Well, not really...) 
Good going!


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

archer said:


> OOO! Cool! I'm jealous. (Well, not really...)
> Good going!


Thanks. It's not every day I share bandwidth broad enough to include 'Romeo and Juliet,' 'Star Wars,' 'Lolita,' and 'Eragon.'


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

When I go on my wife's nature hikes, she likes to show everyone the flying squirrels in the park. Cute, bug-eyed little creatures they are. Haven't seen them fly yet.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Heavens, it's hot outside. I expected the flying squirrel mentioned earlier to find its way back inside the house, but a cool tree hollow has to be more appealing just now than our broiling ductwork.

Since I haven't done a proper advertisement on this thread for a while:

_The Ryel Saga: A Tale Of Love And Magic







_ is the single-volume expanded Kindle edition of a duology that was widely acclaimed when it first appeared in paper years ago. Robin Hobb, who blurbed the second volume, described it as "intricately layered and exotic" epic fantasy. In its new Kindle version it's been carefully formatted, professionally edited, and priced at only $2.99.

Lord Adept Ryel Mirai leaves the great Art-citadel Markul to rediscover the long-lost spell that will release his mentor from the wraithworld of the Void, but a malignant sorcerer likewise imprisoned has enlisted the aid of Ryel's strongest rival to find the spell first. Amid dangers, joys and temptations, Ryel discovers unlikely allies to help him in his quest, and learns that he may well gain all that he wishes...although perhaps not as he wished it.

*****​
A blinding jolt seared the wysard's brain-core, and he grunted a cry as he crashed backward into the stiff-spread arms of cold Argane. At once the goddess enwrapped him with inexorable silver and stone. Caught and struggling, Ryel watched in pain-bleared impotence as Roskerrek leapt the dais-steps like a red panther, his feral eyes gleaming deathlust. The watching faces faded, the shouts silenced. Existence shrank to a pair of poisoned eyes, a lethal length of steel.

"Now I have you." Seizing Ryel by the hair, Roskerrek jerked the wysard's head back, baring the throat. "Now it ends."

*****​
Visit my website for a full synopsis, the entire first chapter, print media reviews, my bio, photography, most recent interview, and three previously-published, highly-rated short fiction pieces.

"A masterful fantasy by an extremely talented author...Ms.Kephart has created a beautiful world, complete with many different civilizations, peoples, laws, and creatures. She's given it life, imbuing it with feudal hostilities, caste grudges, religious debates and politics. Throughout the novel, we learn much about this world, but it never takes over the storyline or does more than register in the reader's mind. The focus remains on Ryel, on his quest and his destiny." ~In The Library Reviews

Thanks!

CK


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am continuing to recommend this work to anyone who has not yet read it.

And I am also inquiring when there will be new work available from Carolyn Kephart?


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> I am continuing to recommend this work to anyone who has not yet read it.
> 
> And I am also inquiring when there will be new work available from Carolyn Kephart?


I continue, Geoff, to consider myself lucky to be read by you. 

And I'm glad you asked that question, because I've been giving serious thought about the future, and where I should concentrate my writing efforts. Although I have a prequel to The Ryel Saga: A Tale Of Love And Magic







in the works, I'm also 60 pages into writing a non-fantasy novel with much wider commercial potential. I think I'm going to devote my energies to getting that one finished, as well as a couple of short fiction pieces that have been hanging around my hard drive.

Thanks for your interest. It's always an inspiration!

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Happy Tuesday, fellow Kindlers--

I'm relieved to say that things have been going pretty well lately. The Ryel Saga: A Tale Of Love And Magic







is doing well at Amazon despite the August doldrums, and my blog Wysardessence: A Fantasist's Reality has enjoyed a hit surge thanks to my latest entry's Taipei travelogue and photo gallery (I'll be adding another installment soon). Thanks to everyone who's been reading me.

Like most authors I have favorite characters, and one of the closest to my heart is Yvain Essern, the Count Palatine of Roskerrek, a courtier and a soldier. Although he possesses none of the arcane talents of his warlock brother Michael, he too has demon in his blood, and his unsettling singularity intrigues Ryel Mirai from the first glance. Their encounter takes place in a world inspired by France c. 1640, the days of cavaliers and musketeers:

"Ryel had been much struck by the contrast between Roskerrek's figure and his face. Though the Count Palatine's garb might be rich and his body well-formed to wear it, being both slender and strong, his countenance was ill-favored to an extreme. A sour-lidded bitter-lipped face it was, shaven close save for a narrow mustache adding yet more width to the mouth, and a pointed beard further sharpening the tip of the chin-both ornaments colored the same strange blood-scarlet as the hair of his head, that fell in lusterless skeins to his shoulders. But the wysard saw that Roskerrek's ugliness owed more to a lifetime of continued pain than to any inherent flaw. Protracted suffering had scored slashes deep upon the brow, etched harsh acid around the eyes, carved long furrows athwart the mouth-corners. Even now migraine made the eyelids twitch, and cramped the lines of the lips. What Ryel beheld was defacement that drove to the very soul-and for reasons he could not explain, he sorrowed for it."

If you like that, there's lots more. 

CK

The Ryel Saga: A Tale Of Love And Magic







is also available at Smashwords, along with two free short stories that have been getting hundreds of downloads: [URL=https://www.smashwords]https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/8843[/url]


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi Carolyn, I got the sample the other day.  Looking forward to reading it, but I probably wont have time to read untill the holidays!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

Its me again.  will you explain the deal with the two volumes and the combined offering too?    Thanks


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

M.R. Mathias said:


> Its me again. will you explain the deal with the two volumes and the combined offering too? Thanks


Thanks for your interest in my work, MRM.

The story of the wysard Ryel Mirai exists in two different forms for the Kindle and Smashwords. The original version is a duology (_Wysard_ and _Lord Brother_) that replicates the paperbacks which were published some years ago. _The Ryel Saga_ combines the duology in a single volume and restores many passages I'd had to cut out because of page constraints back when the books were in paper. I priced the duology high ($6.99 per volume) to draw attention to _The Ryel Saga_ (500+ pages and only $2.99).

Some recent comments, however, made by Julie Dawson on the Bazaar forum have made me re-think my decision. Many people simply don't _want_ to read a huge book, and the duology had sold well before _The Ryel Saga_ came along. So now I've decided to lower the duology's price again, and let readers decide for themselves which version to read. I'm grateful whatever they choose! 

CK


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

Carolyn Kephart said:


> Thanks for your interest in my work, MRM.
> 
> The story of the wysard Ryel Mirai exists in two different forms for the Kindle and Smashwords. The original version is a duology (_Wysard_ and _Lord Brother_) that replicates the paperbacks which were published some years ago. _The Ryel Saga_ combines the duology in a single volume and restores many passages I'd had to cut out because of page constraints back when the books were in paper. I priced the duology high ($6.99 per volume) to draw attention to _The Ryel Saga_ (500+ pages and only $2.99).
> 
> ...


Hmmm.... That is an interesting observation about people considering that 9 out of the 10 best selling fantasy books of all time are HUGE. People who read mystery and Romance and crime drama do not want a large book. Fantasy lovers want to imerse themselves.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

M.R. Mathias said:


> Hmmm.... That is an interesting observation about people considering that 9 out of the 10 best selling fantasy books of all time are HUGE. People who read mystery and Romance and crime drama do not want a large book. Fantasy lovers want to imerse themselves.


My books stand a bit outside the genre, so I'm happy to give readers a choice.

CK


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

Well I for one think your books are fantastic.  I hope everybody reads them combined or not!


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

M.R. Mathias said:


> Well I for one think your books are fantastic. I hope everybody reads them combined or not!


What a kind thing to say! Thank you. 

I hope your own books enjoy every success. You seem to be doing very well indeed.

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

The Ryel Saga: A Tale Of Love And Magic got a new review last week, and I was moved to find that it focused entirely on the writing style, beginning with the title 'Vivid language to set your imagination on fire.' For me, there's no greater compliment.

I've been inspired by my summer travels in Taiwan to add some far-Eastern flair to my upcoming stories. The photography in my most recent blog entry for Wysardessence shows the kind of world I want to put into words: a place where dragons are a natural part of the landscape, and the division between human and divine seems separated only by a gold-tinged cloud of incense.










Namaste,

CK

FREE: My latest short story on Smashwords,  'The Heart's Desire', near-future sci-fi about a government scryer, her bodyguard and the ultimate secret language.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

This past week was a good one, with two new short stories going live on the Kindle and Smashwords. At the latter site they're free for the month of September, so grab 'em while they're hot! 

As for The Ryel Saga







, I'm resting from my promotive labors awhile to devote my time to finishing other books. Fall never fails to inspire me with its brave surge of color, that last glorious flourish in the face of winter.

It's always a joy to be read, but even more than that it's a privilege. With so many books in the world, it always thrills me when someone chooses one of mine, and I'd feel that way whether I sold one a day or thousands.

Gratefully,

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

It's Monday, and I'm considering the buoyant properties of cream.

Nothing else to add save that I'd love to be read more, and reviewed more. Thanks.

CK

 The Ryel Saga: A Tale Of Love And Magic

THE RYEL SAGA: A TALE OF LOVE AND MAGIC
Chapter One​
Markul the Best and Highest rose in sharptoothed towers eternally enmeshed in mist, a bristling walled island of black and green and gray that surged up from the flat sweep of the Aqqar Plain as if the continual damps had spawned it overnight. In the skin-smooth, horizon-vast steppe this citadel was the sole interruption. It had dominated the plain for a thousand years, and Ryel had lived within its walls for nearly half of his birth-life. By the reckoning of Markul he was twelve years old, a mere child; by the reckoning of the World he was twice that and two years more.

He stood on the western wall, scanning the gray-brown mist-obscured monotony of the land. Night was coming on, he knew, although in Markul one seldom perceived the transition from day to darkness, so thick were the fogs. One might never discern the sun was setting, but for the faintest hint of radiance on a horizon only guessed at. Far beyond the endless overcast lay the Inner Steppes, Ryel's homeland, and countless times he had stood at this place on the wall, remembering the World-years of his boyhood. But now though his eyes were again fixed on the uncertain dusk, Ryel's contemplation roamed not to vast lands and swift horses. His thoughts made his eyes burn, and his breath come painfully.

Edris had been dead almost a month, now. In the reckoning of Markul he had died young, on the threshold of his thirtieth year. Even the World would have deemed him dead too soon at fifty-eight. His body had been carried in great state to the jade tower at the joining of the western and southern wall, where among the most illustrious of the City's lord adepts Edris lay as an equal.

Ryel drew his cloak about him against the cold-Edris' great mantle of dark scarlet. _You are great in death as you were in life, my teacher_, he thought, his sorrow heavy within him. _But I cut that life short. With my pride I killed you, dearer to me than father. All because overreaching ambition would not let me rest, driving me to seek knowledge beyond reason or my own desert. And now_ -

*****

And then...


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm delighted to be featured today on David Wisehart's popular blog, KINDLE AUTHOR:

http://kindle-author.blogspot.com/2010/10/kindle-author-interview-carolyn-kephart.html

David's interview asked great questions, and answering them was huge fun. Check it out, folks! 

CK
Click this link to read a sample of THE RYEL SAGA: A TALE OF LOVE AND MAGIC.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I just got around to reading your interview. Very nice!

If I hadn't already read everything you've published, I'd go out and buy them.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> I just got around to reading your interview. Very nice!
> 
> If I hadn't already read everything you've published, I'd go out and buy them.


Lynn, you made my day. Heck, my week. Thank you so much! 

Delighted,

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Many thanks to Red Adept for featuring _The Ryel Saga_ as one of the five-star recommendations on her blog all this week! Needless to say, I'm delighted.  We indies are fortunate indeed to have her on our side.

Check it out at Red Adept Reviews, and click this link to read a sample of The Ryel Saga: A Tale Of Love And Magic.

Namaste,

CK


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

That's truly wonderful and well-deserver.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

It is definitely well-deserved.
I just wish that I could write a decent review for the wonderful authors that are resident here.

Just sayin.....


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Woot! Congrats CK.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> That's truly wonderful and well-deserver.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


I'm grateful for the kind words, Ed. 

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> It is definitely well-deserved.
> I just wish that I could write a decent review for the wonderful authors that are resident here.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Geoff, it's terrific just to be read! Thanks! 

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Matthew + Stefanie Verish said:


> Woot! Congrats CK.


Hey Matt and Stef! Thanks so much. 

It is indeed an honor to be one of the three featured authors on Red's blog...but ever the self-critic, I'm thinking my cover design doesn't pop enough in comparison, and am considering a redo.

It's great to see you guys making yourself at home on KindleBoards--this is such a comradely forum.

CK

PS: I can't believe the number of views this thread has gotten. Might as well advertise a bit: 

Click this link to read a sample of The Ryel Saga: A Tale Of Love And Magic


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Escape to an exotic, enrapturing world this month...for less than a dollar! I've lowered the price of _The Ryel Saga _ as a November promotion, and invite everyone, no matter what their genre preferences, to give my atypical, literary epic fantasy a try. Access a sample by clicking the KindleBoards link for the book:

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B00359FD28.

Namaste,

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes! I get to bump this thread just in time for the big event. 

The Ryel Saga: A Tale of Love and Magic will be featured tomorrow, November 12, on http://dailycheapreads.com/.

Daily Cheap Reads is a fabulous site for bargain Kindle books, and I'm delighted to be showcased there. Fellow KindleBoards author Philip Chen is featured today--check him out!

Thanks,

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

This has been a great month, thanks to lots of new readers curling up with 
The Ryel Saga: A Tale of Love and Magic. I'm very grateful. 

If you've never read fantasy before, try a sample for something rich, delicious, exotic, and calorie-free.

Happy reading,

CK

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B00359FD28


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

On this last day of November I'd like to thank Robin Hobb for never failing to be one of the most gracious and thoughtful luminaries in the fantasy community. The blurb she wrote for the Ryel Saga when it was a paperback duology can now be quoted in the Kindle versions, and needless to say, I'm grateful.

With the holiday season now upon us, I've decided to keep The Ryel Saga: A Tale of Love and Magic at $0.99. People have enough strain on their wallets!

Happy reading,

CK
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B00359FD28


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Robin has just shown that she has good taste in her reading choices.

Just sayin....


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

'Tis the season to be exceedingly busy and rushed, but in a good way. 

My warmest thanks to Scamp for recently giving The Ryel Saga a wonderful five-star review at Amazon, emphasizing the book's vivid writing style and unique world-building.

The Ryel Saga remains on sale for 99 cents during December. Give yourself the gift of wonder!

Thanks and happy holidays,

CK

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B00359FD28


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

What a great way to welcome in 2011--placing in the top three for Indie Fantasy on _Red Adept Reviews_! I couldn't be happier. Congratulations to all the winners, in every genre. 

2010 brought my books many new readers, and I'm most grateful. Happy New Year to my friends, fans, and well-wishers,

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello again--

After commenting on a thread at the Writers' Cafe today, I considered more closely what I'd said there about my fantasy not following current trends, and thus not attracting the readership I wish it enjoyed.

It's true that The Ryel Saga: A Tale Of Love And Magic isn't typical of fantasy being written now; it wasn't typical of fantasy being written when it first appeared, either. One of my earliest critics observed that my book had "a solid grasp of story and setting, including the socio-economic and ethnic frameworks crucial to a good fantasy... One note about Kephart's fantasy is the absence of dragons, elves, fairies, talking swords, and so forth. Her plot and scenes are driven entirely by human and demonic forces, which some readers may prefer." I'm very grateful for all the readers who do.

For me, mankind with its endless potential for good and evil is infinitely wondrous. As one of my wisest and gentlest characters says to my protagonist, "the struggle of heart against mind, of self against world, is unending war to some; and there are greater struggles still, in which men render up their lives for reasons beyond love or hate." That's the world I wanted, and created. To those who've honored me by visiting it, many thanks.

Namaste,

CK


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am not graced with the ability to write well.
So it is hard for me to provide appropriate praise.
But the bottom line is that I am a fan.
Devoted.
Write more and I will devour it.
You are a very talented individual.

Just sayin......


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> I am not graced with the ability to write well.
> So it is hard for me to provide appropriate praise.
> But the bottom line is that I am a fan.
> Devoted.
> ...


Geoff, thank you for making my day, which needed it. 

I am truly honored by your gracious words. Wishing you the absolute best of everything in the new year!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Hello all! 

I just wanted to let everyone know that I'll be awarding a copy of Carolyn' magical book "The Ryel Saga" as one of today's prizes in the *Angel Fire Fantasy Contest * held right here in the Book Bazaar.

Click here for details: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,50055.msg868847.html#msg868847


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

I thank Valmore Daniels for making  The Ryel Saga part of his _Angel Fire_ contest!

My special offer: anyone with a review blog is welcome to contact me for a complimentary copy of any of my books. My e-mail address can be found on the Bio section of my website, Carolyn Kephart: A Writing Life.

Thanks,

CK

Click this link to read a sample of The Ryel Saga: A Tale Of Love And Magic


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

I’d like to give a big shout out to all the kindleboards authors who participated in my book launch. It was a lot of work, but it was a lot of fun. 

Thank you all


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Valmore Daniels said:


> I'd like to give a big shout out to all the kindleboards authors who participated in my book launch. It was a lot of work, but it was a lot of fun.
> 
> Thank you all


Valmore, I hope your new book does wonderfully. 

And to those who haven't yet read me,  The Ryel Saga: A Tale Of Love And Magic is still $0.99, so those seeking a bargain are advised to immediately activate their clicking fingers. 

Instead of rehashing previous descriptions, I'll just quote from the book's latest five-star Amazon review (1/29/11): "The Ryel Saga is a well written book with an immense world filled with unique and satisfying characters and cultures...Along the way we are treated to numerous cities and cultures that are wonderfully described by this gifted author...This book will take you around the world, break your heart, grant you new and wonderful friends, and you may even fall in love. There is little else an author can do to improve on that."

Happy reading,

CK

Click this link to read a sample of The Ryel Saga: A Tale Of Love And Magic


----------



## DAFAM (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm reading this book now and i can't put it down. When i am not reading it. Its all i can think about. Do your self a favor and buy this book if u don't have it.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

DAFAM said:


> I'm reading this book now and i can't put it down. When i am not reading it. Its all i can think about. Do your self a favor and buy this book if u don't have it.


DAFAM, welcome to the KindleBoards. 

It's a thrill to know you're enjoying  The Ryel Saga. Thank you so much for your kind words! They made my day.

Good wishes and happy reading,

CK

Click this link to read a sample of The Ryel Saga: A Tale Of Love And Magic


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello, Kindleboarders--

_*Celebrate Valentine's Day with love and magic!*_

Since Amazon is taking its time readjusting the price of  The Ryel Saga, the book is still 99 cents. I encourage anyone interested in well-reviewed epic fantasy, or just beautiful things in general, to take advantage of the sale. The new price, when it kicks in, will be *$5.95*.

CK

Click this link to read a sample of The Ryel Saga: A Tale Of Love And Magic


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

All good things end, and  The Ryel Saga is now $5.95 instead of 99 cents. Established reviewers are always more than welcome to contact me for a complimentary copy.

Since I missed Poetry Thursday, I'll catch up with some verse quoted late in the book, when Ryel and those he loves are facing harsh odds on the eve of a great war:

_And when the fight like fire raged, Redestens' heart blazed bright,
And burnt away his fear and doubt as sun drives forth the night;
No moment to him sweeter seemed than this where he drew breath,
Nor life more balanced than when poised upon the edge of death._

Don't you just love a good fight? 

CK

Click this link to read a sample of The Ryel Saga: A Tale Of Love And Magic


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

[size=12pt]_Ryel Mirai visits the observatory of a Northern city, and has an expected encounter:_

Having climbed the many flights to the top, Ryel glanced out over the city, comparing it unfavorably with Almancar and Markul; then duly noted the gleaming array of machines and implements carefully shelved behind glass cases or displayed upon pedestals. They seemed to his Art-trained eyes touchingly naïve in their attempt to quantify the immeasurable. As he smiled in tolerant sympathy, he was not surprised to find the great circular room's treasures guarded, or at least watched over by a man sitting at a desk in the chamber's midst. This person was very apparently a professor-an intense hawkish man seemingly in his middle sixties, well wrapped in a scholar's gown of mouse-colored velvet lined with squirrel-fur, regarded the wysard unwaveringly over his leather-bound book. Very keen and clear were his light-brown eyes, peering out benignly but searchingly under a grizzled thatch of hair and a very large academic cap; most ironically mobile his mouth, partly obscured by a graying scrub of beard; and when he spoke, it was in an accent twangingly Ralnahrian.

"Welcome, sir," the professor said. "Your polite indifference to these priceless instruments could only come from an extremity of ignorance, or a superabundance of knowledge. Now, as you are a young man not yet thirty, I might well suppose the former condition; many an idle gallant wanders in here, glances about, perhaps in his ignorance mishandles one of the astrolabes, and is summarily ejected by myself or some other vigilant member of the faculty. But your appearance betokens knowledge of a highly specialized kind."

Ryel glanced down at his elegantly plain Northern dress. "I don't understand."

The don's kindly bright regard sparked yet more. "You would require my eyes to do so, my lord."

Suddenly restless, Ryel wandered over to another of the instruments. "Why do you call me lord?"

"I freely admit it would be my error to thus misname one of the Rismai-which most of your looks proclaim you," the professor said. "But to an adept of one of the Four, and an Overreacher at that &#8230; "

The wysard dropped his hat and spun around. "Who are you?"

The scholar set down his pen and musingly rubbed his scraggy beard. "Scholar Jeral I'm called, sir; and since I last spoke with Lady Srin Yan Tai in my Glass concerning you, I must assume you are Ryel Mirai, erstwhile famulus to Lord Edris of Markul, rest be to his shade."

Ryel reached down and picked up his hat, but did not resume it; and he assessed the scholar's own egregiously outsized headgear. "And you can be none other than Lord Jeral Colquhon, formerly of Tesba."

The leathery cheeks colored, the otterish eyes glinted. "You name me rightly, sir. But how might my name be known to you?"

Ryel bowed low. "Lady Mevanda Reggiori had dwelt in Tesba before she came to Markul, and she knew you well, my lord brother, and often mentioned you."

The cheek-tinge became a flush, the eye-glint a glow. "Mevanda. Now there's a name I haven't heard for many a year." His fingers drummed the desk-top. "Mevanda Reggiori! I knew her well indeed! Hyacinthine curls, and eyes of melting fire, and charms like-but once I get started on those, I'll never stop. Ah, those delicious nights, deep in the flowering forest &#8230;"

Ryel dissembled his confusion with a cough. "But I thought Tesba was more a jungle than a forest."

"Why, so it is," the scholar affably agreed. "A wilderness of luxuriant vine-twined towering trees, spangled with a thousand bright colors of blossom and fruit, glittering with rills and fountains, alive with brilliant birds and rainbow-hued butterflies; and set within this paradise a City harmonious and fair, not as grand perhaps as Markul but far more pleasantly situated. Imagine a city built entirely of glass-glass of a thousand hues, crystalline or opaque, twisted like barley-sugar or planed in prisms, graced with ornaments spun thread-fine or embossed jewel-bright, glowing and gleaming in the light-an earthly miracle, kept everlastingly lovely by the same srihs that constructed it so long ago. Many years I dwelt in Tesba with pleasure and joy, learning the beauty of the Art."

"How could you leave such a place?" the wysard asked, enthralled. "It sounds like a paradise."

Lord Jeral gave a wryly reminiscent grimace. "Because it was killing me by inches--delirious, deadly inches. Air too rich, too warm; drugs too seductive, spells too extreme; and sensuality far too strong and frequent, with an exhausting number of partners. Delicious for a time, nonetheless."

 The Ryel Saga is now a very reasonable $5.95. 

Happy reading,

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm late about getting around to this announcement, but...

As part of the ongoing Read An E-Book Week celebration, all of my novels are on sale for half price at Smashwords (https://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/carolynkephart) with the coupon code RAE50, including The Ryel Saga (https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/8843. My short fiction, which is getting thousands of downloads, is still free; all five stories are collected in a single volume,PenTangle: Five Pointed Fables, also half price (https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/30816).

Mark Coker rocks. 

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

[size=12pt]In this season of renewal, I wish everyone could enjoy the yearly miracle that is springtime. After winter's bare trees and hardships, every bud feels like a blessing.

 The Ryel Saga begins and ends in springtime, coming full circle as the wysard sets out from his walled citadel in search of answers that none of his Art can discover, and returns forever changed by his journey.

*****​
[size=12pt]That same day he found a trail and followed it sunward, tracing the path to a caravan-road he remembered well, riding ever southwest, joying in the brilliant blue of the sky, the clear ardent light, the green infinity of grassland. And soon the endless jade sweep took on other colors, vivid patches of citron yellow, glowing magenta, bright turquoise, deep scarlet-colonies of flowers spreading in their millions, anemones and roses and lilies in the height of their bloom, eagerly making the most of the evanescent Steppes spring. Amid interfused fragrance and color Ryel journeyed enraptured, feeling like a wandering prince in some epic of Destimar; like Prince Ghenris when he rode up to the throne of the Emperor of Rintala over a carpet that covered the entire floor of the vast presence-hall of the fabled palace, a carpet of the most precious silk dyed in a thousand hues, and pricelessly perfumed-a paltry rug compared to this endless living tapestry in which Jinn's hooves sank to the fetlock in soft scented growth.

It was under bright midday that he at last saw the banners of his people, deep blue with a triple star of silver, fluttering and snapping above the horizon's curve. Beyond the banners stretched a soft green plain, immensely vast, studded here and there with little conical hills. And far beyond that plain the white peaks of a range of huge mountains, the Gray Sisterhood, cut a jagged swath between earth and heaven.

_My land_, Ryel thought as his heart leapt. _My great green land._

*****​
Namaste,

CK


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Reading the first book now!  just 8 % into it so far, but I hope the book can turn my thoughts away from the sickness of my cat.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Winter9 said:


> Reading the first book now!  just 8 % into it so far, but I hope the book can turn my thoughts away from the sickness of my cat.


Winter, I hope your cat's feeling better by now.  If my writing's providing some distraction, I'm delighted.

I've been out of the promotive loop lately, and was delighted to discover that you bumped this thread. Currently I'm in a state of euphoria from Rob Duperre's glowing recent review of the extended 'director's cut' single-volume edition at his blog Journal of Always (http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/). I hope everyone will read his remarks, because they're so observant and well-expressed. Among his many kind comments, I single out these because they'll always remind me why I write:

"...this is the work of an author at the top of her game, a writer who fully understands human emotion, doubt, and yearning, a woman who knows how to build a world and recognizes that there are many, many different types of beauty&#8230;even in darkness."

"To run your eyes over each word is a grand event by every definition of the word grand. Let it capture you, let it overwhelm you. Once you reach the end, you'll understand that you've undergone something rare, something beautiful, something you might only see two or three times in your life."

It's simply heaven to be read like that.

FREE: My short fiction at Smashwords, now only a few digits away from 8000 total downloads (https://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/carolynkephart).


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I didn't see the last post before now. 
Wow! That is a stunning review! Actually as a reader, I wish I could write reviews like that! I'm happy for you


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello and welcome to my little weekly pitch. 

Although I don't plan to change _The Ryel Saga_'s new price of $5.95 any time soon, I'll always make complimentary PDFs available to review bloggers. Those interested may contact me here or via my e-mail address on the Biography section of my website.

Thanks and happy reading,

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Is it? You be the judge. 

 The Ryel Saga: A Tale Of Love And Magic

Vast, sweeping, epic, award-winning fantasy for lovers of the well-written word. Try a sample just for the thrill of it.

Happy reading,

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello, fellow Kindlers--

As you can see, it's been ages since I posted on this thread. Summer was spent finishing my latest novel *Queen of Time* and traveling without Internet access and/or a computer. It's good to be back! How this thread has garnered so many views in my absence I've no idea, but I'm grateful to everyone who's checked it out, as well as to the new readers I acquired during my promotional hiatus.

Now that *Queen of Time* is published, I've discounted *The Ryel Saga* from $5.95 to $3.99 at Amazon and other digital publishers. This new price will be in effect for at least the month of September and possibly longer. My website (http://carolynkephart.com provides the entire first chapter and other relevant information.

To see how I spent part of the summer, visit my blog at http://carolynkephart.blogspot.com/2011/08/italian-hours.html, and don't forget to click the pictures to blow 'em up big. 

Namaste and happy reading,

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

To the gentle reader, greetings:

There are so many posts on this thread that instead of adding yet more promotive puffery, I'll simply ask that you scroll down and check out as much as you like of everything that's been said about *The Ryel Saga*. I'm humbly thrilled by the excellent reviews the book has garnered, and invite everyone in search of a big engrossing read regardless of genre to give it a try. Although I recently raised its price to $5.95 at Smashwords, it's currently still $3.99 at Amazon.

Interested readers with established review blogs are invited to email me for a complimentary pdf. I'd be delighted. 

My short story collection PenTangle is now free at Smashwords for the month of October, and I've published new blog entry at http://carolynkephart.blogspot.com/. Enjoy!

Namaste,

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello, everyone--

It's been quite a while since I visited the Kindleboards, mainly because I've been busy working on new writing projects like my magical realism novel _Queen of Time_. In the past few days, however, I finally got around to completing a map for the world of _The Ryel Saga_, which can be found on my website at http://carolynkephart.com/ryelsagamap.html. It's my first-ever attempt at cartography, and I had a lot of fun with it.

_The Ryel Saga_ continues to be a bargain at $4.99 for the Kindle. I'm putting the finishing touches on the paper version, which will weigh in at around 700 pages and cost a good deal more. E-readers rule. 

From one of my favorite reviews of _The Ryel Saga_: "To run your eyes over each word is a grand event by every definition of the word grand. Let it capture you, let it overwhelm you. Once you reach the end, you'll understand that you've undergone something rare, something beautiful, something you might only see two or three times in your life." ~_Journal of Always Reviews
_

It's wonderful to be read like that.

Good wishes,

CK


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Carolyn,
Thanks for the map.
That really adds to the enjoyment.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Carolyn,
> Thanks for the map.
> That really adds to the enjoyment.


Geoff, thank you!  I really had underestimated how many readers like maps in fantasy books, and now wish I'd come up with one at the outset.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Coinciding with Read An E-Book Week:

WYSARD and LORD BROTHER, the duology that later became THE RYEL SAGA, is free this week as a KDP Select promotion. The giveaway continues through Friday, and Kindlers can choose between single books or the combined version. Enjoy! 
http://www.amazon.com/Wysard-Ryel-Saga-Part-ebook/dp/B002Y26QRS
http://www.amazon.com/Lord-Brother-Ryel-Saga-ebook/dp/B002WTCLSG
http://www.amazon.com/Wysard-Lord-Brother-Original-ebook/dp/B0043EVA08


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well they are currently #5, 8 and 12 respectively.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Well they are currently #5, 8 and 12 respectively.


I never expected such a response! Not only that, the books are also being downloaded in the UK, Germany, and Spain. Needless to say, I'm thrilled.

Best Epic Fantasy list: http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/158580011


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello, fellow Kindlers--

My recent KDP promotion was a huge success, and I thank everyone who acquired *Wysard* and *Lord Brother* during the event. I gave away more than 7000 copies, far more than I expected.

I also didn't expect the big surge in sales for my books, and I'm thrilled.  But I'd like to note that *The Ryel Saga: A Tale of Love and Magic*, which combines the duology into a single volume and adds a wealth of bonus material, is still only *$2.99*, less than the current price of either volume of the original story. Eventually Amazon will correct that figure to $5.95, but for now it's a huge bargain for a big read. (The combined duology page count is around 370 pages; The Ryel Saga is 520.)

I'd been working on a non-fantasy novel, but I've set it aside to return to the world of my own creation. Last night I posted an excerpt from *Starklander*, the in-progress prequel, on my website at http://carolynkephart.com/. The passage concerns one of my favorite characters, Lord Michael Essern, and how he first came to the ice-encircled Art-citadel Elecambron.

"I fell in love with this book. [*The Ryel Saga*] is a poignant, touching, somber, and exhilarating read, all in one....To run your eyes over each word is a grand event by every definition of the word grand. Let it capture you, let it overwhelm you. Once you reach the end, you'll understand that you've undergone something rare, something beautiful, something you might only see two or three times in your life." ~_Journal of Always Reviews_

It's wonderful to be read. Honored,

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Greetings, fellow Kindlers--

As you probably know, today is National Buy A Book Day. Please consider celebrating with the reading matter of your choice, which I hope will include something of mine. 

The Ryel Saga has been reissued in an expanded second edition which adds depth and detail to the story. It's available as a single volume (THE RYEL SAGA: A TALE OF LOVE AND MAGIC) and as a duology (WYSARD and LORD BROTHER).

WYSARD, the first part of the Ryel Saga, will forever be 99 cents.

 Click here for my Amazon product page.

For first chapters and free short fiction, visit my website at  [URL=http://carolynkephart]http://carolynkephart.com[/url].

And as always...thanks!

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

*FREE* through October 22: *WYSARD*, the first part of the critically acclaimed Ryel Saga. WYSARD and its sequel LORD BROTHER are now in their second edition, with new material that adds depth and detail to the story. The two books are available in a single volume as THE RYEL SAGA: A TALE OF LOVE AND MAGIC.

Click here for your free copy of WYSARD.

For almost half of his twenty-six years Ryel Mirai has studied the Art in a bleak citadel on a barren plain. He returns to the World to rediscover the long-lost spell that will release his mentor from the wraithworld of the Void, but a malignant sorcerer likewise imprisoned has enlisted the aid of Ryel's strongest rival to find the spell first. Amid dangers, joys and temptations, Ryel encounters unlikely allies and unforseen enemies, and learns that he may well gain all that he wishes...although perhaps not as he wished it.

"Carolyn Kephart may not be a great name in fantasy, but she should be!" ~In The Library Reviews

"To run your eyes over each word is a grand event by every definition of the word grand. Let it capture you, let it overwhelm you. Once you reach the end, you'll understand that you've undergone something rare, something beautiful, something you might only see two or three times in your life." ~Journal of Always Reviews

For the entire first chapters of WYSARD and its sequel LORD BROTHER, print media reviews and much else, visit my website at http://carolynkephart.com.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

[size=12pt]Hello, fellow Kindlers--

I haven't frequented the Bazaar in quite a while, having been busy with works in progress and life in general, but I'm resuming my weekly adverts to assure everyone that *The Ryel Saga* is still very much available and welcoming new readers. The single-volume version is * The Ryel Saga: A Tale Of Love And Magic*, which brings together the two parts of the critically acclaimed duology *Wysard* and *Lord Brother*. Readers are welcome to start with *Wysard*, which will always be 99 cents, and then move on to *Lord Brother* if the spirit moves (and I hope it will).

For synopses, first chapters, reviews and more, visit my website at Carolyn Kephart: A Writing Life.

Happy reading,

CK


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm finishing up the combined saga, and love it.

when will Starklander be released?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Looking forward to new work from you.


----------

